# Starting 1st round of clomid 25th Feb



## Chelle868

Just wondering if anyone else is starting clomid today?


----------



## Butterflies123

Hi! I'm starting tomorrow.....a bit nervous! Good luck! X


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hi, I'm starting my first round of clomid aswell, taking first tablet tomorrow! It would be nice to experience it with others and see how we all do. Good luck ladies x


----------



## Butterflies123

What time of day are you going to take it? I was thinking just before bed?


----------



## Lilyrose01

Yeah me too, I've been reading that it's best to take it before bed because of the side effects. I started AF properly this evening (was light this afternoon) so I'm counting tomorrow evening as day two!

So excited but nervous, I don't want to get my hopes up too much! How you feeling about it? X


----------



## Chelle868

I took my 1st pill last night before i went to bed, so far i havent had any side effects but im sure theres time for them to appear yet! Its exiting but scary isnt it! Im glad your both taking them at the same time as me, its always nice to have people to talk to about it. Let me know how you both get on.


----------



## Lilyrose01

Yes I will definately keep you updated! Oh how exciting, but it is scary, I just don't look forward to the disappointment If it doesn't work  are you having scans to monitor how the follicles are doing? I have my first one booked in for cd15 so Monday 11th march, can't wait!! Xxx


----------



## Chelle868

Yeh the disappointment isn't good but its always good to stay positive coz it can be so easy to get down about things. Il keep my fingers crossed for both of us. My scan is on Fri 8th march so only a few days before yours. can't wait to see if its worked! Eeekkk.


----------



## Lilyrose01

Thanks Hun, fingers crossed too! Ahh not long till ur scan then, hopefully they will see some nice size follicles. I have to take the injection with me in case the follicles are ready to be released then if they are they give me the injection, do you do that? Just took my first tablet!! Was going to take it before bed but was worried that would be leaving it too late xx


----------



## Butterflies123

Hello ladies. My scan is booked for Thursday 7th March, which is day 11. Injections have not been mentioned to me thank goodness! Just about to take first tablet...here goes!


----------



## Lilyrose01

Ahh that's excellent butterflies, you did the same as me ,couldn't wait till just before bed, haha! On my consultation I was told the scan was to be done between days 9 and 12 but when I phoned yesterday to book it they said my consultant isn't in to do it till the 11th march which would make me cd15. They said it can be done up until cd16 but I'm bit worried that's too late. I suppose they know best x


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hiya girls ! 

I was hoping I wasnt too late to join in! I finished my first round of clomid last Thursday- so today is day 11 . I have already been for 2 scans.

Let me know if im too late!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perla

Hello, I too should be starting clomid this week, I take tablets at night for my back so think I will have to take them in the morning. Dreading side effects but hoping I will not have any! 
I will be taking 50 mg. 
Like you I am trying to not get my hopes up too much x


----------



## Butterflies123

Yes lilyrose, I couldn't wait any longer! I was told that I should have scan on day 10 but they only have "clomid clinic" on a Tuesday and Thursday so have to wait until day 11!  

Hello Perla and Waiting4baby....the more the merrier! X


----------



## Chelle868

Has anyone had any side effects yet? I've just taken my 2nd pill and still very exited lol. They've not mentioned injectionons to me, does everyone have them?


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hiya ladies, Thanks for joining us, good to hear everyone's experiences! Yeah I'm on 50mg too Perla, also taking metformin 1000mg fOr PCOS. I was told if the 50mg doesn't work will up it next month. It's so hard not to get excited! 

Waiting for baby - how did you find side effects from taking the clomid last week? How have your scans gone so far?

Chelle - I'm not to sure, I had to buy an injection called ovitrelle which I keep in the fridge and have to take along to the scans with me. When the follicles are the best size they give me the injection which releases the follicles and then I have a 48 hour time frame I think where I'm most fertile. It's all so interesting, I'm fascinated by it all haha! Xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hiya Lilyrose01

Well I as fine after first 2 pills but pil 3,4 &5 where a lot harder! As the side effects really kicked in. I had reallllllly bad night sweats, HD standard nightmares ( so scary ) I felt very spaced out, crying lots....I also felt pretty on edge! so all-in-all it was horrid really!

Scans are going ok, I have 3 11.5mm follies on day 9, I am back again on Thursday for another scan...so heres hoping they are growing away nicely

Thanks for welcoming me to the group, and I hope we all have success!!!


----------



## Chelle868

I think ive had my first side effect! Took my 2nd pill last night and I had to get up for a wee every hour through the night! I didn't realise I had that much liquid in me! Lol! 

Waiting4baby - I've tried replying to your pm but it won't let me, it says your inbox is full. 

If u don't mind me asking, r u all on nhs or private? I'm on nhs n just wondered if private was a better way to go?


----------



## Waiting4baby

Chelle868 -  Yes I was peeeing tons ! and also the other thing we do at the loo ! (sorry TMI) so that is prob your first side effect. I didnt really start feeling much until day 3 4 and 5...and by day 5 i was pretty ill ! Hopefully you guys will get off lightly 

I am on the NHS and have the best wee hospital and nurses that wills can me when I like, so I feel very lucky, But I had to go private to get to where I am now. 

Oppps I thought I had deleted enough messages to allow new inboxes!  perhaps not!!

Hope you gals are all well, and tomorrow is my scan day so Ill keep you all posted, please feel free to ask what ever you want as I have been through the first cycle...but still verrrrry nervous about follies growth 
xxx


----------



## Chelle868

I've tried to pm u again but it still won't let me lol! Good luck for tomorrow n let us know how u get on! Fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Ohhhhhh Goodness !!!!! send again in a few mins !!! im deleting loads!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks !! xxx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Waiting4baby- side effects do sound bad, hope your feeling better now tho! I just feel sick really but think that's the metformin, apparently it makes you feel sick for the first two weeks. good luck for tomorrow x

Chelle -  I had all of my investigations done on the nhs but then decided to go private due to things taking too long with them. Plus had bad experiences with them before with my miscarriages and ectopic. Have had a really good service so far from my private clinic and I'm in a better frame of mind xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Lilyrose -  Thank you. How far into the tablets are you? Hope you dont get as ill as I was...xx


----------



## Lilyrose01

I hope not, still feeling bit icky but that's it at the mo. Only on tablet number 2, just took it so still early days! So excited! One born every minute tonight, I love it! Xx


----------



## Butterflies123

Just taken tablet number 2! No side affects yet which is good. 
I'm NHS, no complaints so far, was only referred in December and already had blood tests, HSG, diagnosis and prescribed clomid. Will get regular scans and blood tests to monitor levels etc. x


----------



## Chelle868

Wow butterflies u must have a good hospital! My consultant just keeps saying "your so young we don't need to rush!" Everytime he says it I want to slap him lol! I'm 27 and have been married 5 years! I don't think that's too young! Very annoying lol! I'm just about to take my 3rd pill and still exited.


----------



## Butterflies123

No 27 is not too young! We are both 30 so still have time on our side but hoping it happens sooner rather than later! Trying to stay relaxed but its difficult when you keep having to calculate fertile days etc! Just hoping that this treatment works as less invasive than IVF etc. 
I had already had lots of tests through GP before referral which I think sped things up. 
I hope that at least one of us gets some good news over the next few months! X


----------



## Lilyrose01

Yes fingers crossed bfp will not be too far away now, we are all on the right track so that's the main thing! 

Really, that's really good Butterfies  Took me months to get appointments and stuff with my nhs hosp so your lucky they get things done quick for you, gives you peace of mind!

I kept getting the still young treatment aswell Chelle as I'm 25 but doesn't mean a thing! If you want it and you are ready for it then there's no reason why you don't deserve it as much as anyone else.

Positive thoughts ladies for us x


----------



## Waiting4baby

Very nervous for tomorrow's scan


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hi Girls -  Just updating you all. I had my scan this morning and all 3 follies were still the same size pretty much  I have t go back on Monday and if the same case then this cycle has been a 100% fail. I am gutted. I wasnt expecting to get pg this first cycle but to not even ovulate is a tad crazy! 

Hope I have a few days of great growing in me yet and Monday will be some welcome good news ! 

What does are all of you on?

xx


----------



## Chelle868

Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you'll have a better result on Monday. I'm on 50mg  of clomid n they said they'll put me up to 100 if it doesn't work. Is that what there going to do with you?


----------



## Lilyrose01

Fingers crossed Hun that Monday will bring better news for you, they may just need that little bit extra time. My consultant said they keep growing up until cd 16, what day are you on? 

I'm on 50mg too, they will do the same and up it next time if no luck. 

Don't worry to much hun it could still all be ok on Monday, if not im sure they will put the dose up next month! Xx


----------



## Butterflies123

Stay positive!
Just taken tablet number 3. I have an awful sore throat today. Not sure of that is clomid related or just bad timing. I dont want to take any paracetamol in case it affects treatment so I'm suffering in silence!! X


----------



## Chelle868

It's funny u should say that butterflies coz I had a sore throat yesterday but I didn't suffer in silence! Lol I did a lot of moaning about it as per usual! Xx


----------



## Lilyrose01

How's everyone feeling? Taking 4th tablet tonight, havnt had any side effects, kind of making me worry that's it's not doing its job. Feel bit tired but that's it really. X


----------



## Waiting4baby

Thanks chuck. Im on day 13 today xx


----------



## Chelle868

Well I've just taken my last pill so fingers crossed! I haven't had many side effects. I had 1 hot flush today which was weird! And I've been getting twinges inside where I guess my ovaries r? So hopefully its doin something. Can't wait til my scan next Fri to find out what's goin on in there! Oh and I've also been starving! Has any1 else had that? Ive just wanted to eat everything today which isn't like me. 

Lilyrose I wouldn't worry about not having side effects, everyone's different and just because your not having side effects doesn't mean it hasn't worked


----------



## Butterflies123

Hi ya, I'm okay, seem to have a bit if a cold though :-( I had also had a few twinges in my tummy so hoping that the pills are working! 
Also very impatient about the scan....hoping something has happened! 
Glad you are all okay and nobody suffering too much with side effects. Last tablet tomorrow! X


----------



## Lilyrose01

Thanks Chelle. I'm just over thinking things! Have had few twinges tonight so hoping that's a better sign. Looking forward to scan too, just want some good news! Still feel sick, the metformin really doesn't agree with me, hoping I'll get used to it soon.

Good luck for Monday waiting4baby, let us know how you get on. X


----------



## Perla

Hello everyone, I too started clomid this week, was so disappointed to come on really hope this works.
No side effects either.
How long for  and what dose are you all on ?


----------



## Chelle868

Hi perla, I'm on 50mg and this is my first round of clomid. They said they'll up it to 100 if this doesn't work. What round r u on?


----------



## JacquiP

Hi ladies,
I am on my first month of clomid. Took it day 1-5 from the 17th feb. I have had positive opk's today so pretty sure I'm ovulating which is great but I am in so much pain! I had clomid 2 years ago where I had 3 cycles of it and conceived our baby boy on the 3rd cycle so hoping clomid works again this time. We got pregnant at the end if last year but unfortunately had a miscarriage just before Christmas. 
I don't remember the pain last time I took it when I had it but it was 2 years ago. Just wondered if this was to be expected? I have quite extensive Endo but haven't suffered so much with it since having our little boy. 
Good luck to everyone on here and congrats to those who have had bfp's  xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hiya Gals

Hows everyone feeling? Whens your first scans? I am at my last scan tomorrow, so here is hoping for some good growth! 

I have been having some ovulation signs..so here is hoping...


----------



## Chelle868

Fingers crossed for u waitingforbaby! Let us know how u get on! I've not had a lot of side effects but I'm on cd7 today n feel so sick n got a headache! I just thought ud get side effects while taking the pills not afterwards? Nevermind its all for a good cause. 
I think everyone gets different symptoms jacquiP so I'm sure the pains normal but if its worrying u then ring the Dr just to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hi all, hope ur all doing ok! Good luck for the scan tomorrow waiting4baby!

Day 7 aswell today, feeling tired and had hot flushes through the night, kept waking up! Today Ive been having twinges, hoping that's the clomid working! Scan booked for mon 11th march so excited for that! 

Been reading lots of stories about ladies falling first time on clomid after years of TTC, I hope we are that lucky  xx


----------



## Chelle868

Good luck today waiting for baby!


----------



## Waiting4baby

Morning Girls!

Well I have good news !!  I have 3 good follies ! I have one 'leading follie' and its 15mm and I have 2 14.5mm on the other side 

My linning has also went up to 9mm so the nurse said it was 'perfect' 

I am back again on Thursay for fonl scan , but looks like I will ovulate all be it a bit later


----------



## JacquiP

That's good news Waiting for baby! I had positive ovulation tests from Friday til yesterday am so ovulated on day 13/14 which is good. Really hoping it works this month as have really suffered this month which I think is the clomid.xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

JacquiP -  That's good, and good luck then  

I am on day 15 so I am a slow burner, but this can very often happen with pcos, so im not concerned, so here's hoping !! 

x


----------



## Chelle868

That's brilliant news waiting for baby! How exiting! Did they say u might have a chance of  triplets with having 3 big folicles?


----------



## Lilyrose01

That's wicked news waiting4baby, so happy your still in with your chance this month! Fingers crossed for you.

My scan has been moved forward to fri morning now so hoping I get good news too. I have PCOS aswell waiting for baby so I may even be in the same and ov late xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Chelle868 Yes I am at higher risk of twins are more  but Im just glad it looks to be working okay  

Lilyrose01 Thanks chuck   Yeah well I know they 'like' to see them grow pretty fast but as not always the case...and with pcos it seems more common to grow slower...but a mate of mine was the same as me and ended up ovlating on day 19! and she has a wee 1 year old son now    so goes to show you...

fingers crossed for you for Friday   I am back again on Thursday


----------



## Butterflies123

Fab news Waiting4baby! 
My scan is on Thursday. I didn't really have many side affects so worried it is not working! Going to start using the ovulation sticks later this week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chelle868

What times your scan on friday Lilyrose? Mines at 9am and I can't wait to c what's goin on in there!


----------



## Lilyrose01

Thanks waiting4baby, are you taking metformin aswell for the PCOS? did you have follicles on both sides? I'm worried I might only get then on one side and knowing my luck it will be the side I no longer have a tube! 

Mines at 9.30an Chelle, how mad is that, we pretty much having them the same time! I'm feeling nervous and excited for it now, just praying they say something positive! Ull have to let us know how you get on! Are you having any more side effects?

Butterflies I'm sure it is working for you, I was worrying aswell as havnt had loads of side effects but when reading up it says it's common not to feel much! I had a banging headache today but don't know wether thats related! X


----------



## Perla

Hi again, I was only saying the other day that I have no side effects from Clomid but today ( my 4 th tablet ) I am sooooo moody. I have been very teary... Im not sure If that is just the whole process.
I have only been offered 21 day blood tests. I was offered to have dye and xray scan done before trying Clomid but chose this route... now thinking should have just done that first as If there is a problem then this will not work.
We are using the nhs but have considered going private for some tests so hats its quicker and easier to get seen. Find the whole process daunting.


----------



## Chelle868

That's funny that its almost the same time! Haha. Il be keeping my fingers crossed for u! I've been feeling sick the past few days but nothing too bad. I've read that u can have all the side effects n nothings actually happening in there so il be interested to c if its worked or not. 

Hi perla, I think being moody and teary are side effects but like u say sometimes  just going throughthe whole process makes u feel like that. So are you not having a scan at all? Im using nhs at the mo n have found them to be ok but if things start slowing down I would consider goin private. It is daunting but its all for a good cause! I like to just try and think about my next appointment n try not to get too stressed or worry about what's next. Not always easy!


----------



## Waiting4baby

Lilyrose01 I reied Metformin but i was reallllly ill on it so gave up!! I have 2 follies on one side (lots of others also) and 1 'leading' follie on the other side....so yes I have them on both sides. Everyone is so so different so dont think because your having symptoms nothing is happening as its better to have symptoms sometimes as a feeling of comfort that its doing its job!!!  on the other hand it could be that your responding well but with no side effects !! so we are all different really. I just try and keep focused on the goal and not over think it all - if i can x


----------



## Chelle868

How's everyone getting on? Has anyone else put weight on? I've gained 3lb in a week!


----------



## Waiting4baby

I am afraid to weigh myself.........im sure ive put on more than 6lbs in 3 weeks


----------



## Chelle868

Oh im glad you said that waiting for baby! I was getting worried that it was just me!  I feel like a whale! Lol!


----------



## xx micky xx

hey Chelle868
I read on another group that you said you started your clomid without AF first appearing, has everything been ok whilst you taken it....
Im at doctors tommorrow to pick my first round of clomid up  . Im really nervous. I have really irregular periods and before I had my hyscoy examination they gave me some provera so i don't know whether to ask them for it tomorrow.....

lots of babydust to all


----------



## Chelle868

Hi micky, yep my consultant said there was no need to have a period and just to start the clomid right away. I have my scan friday to see if its worked. Fingers crossed.


----------



## xx micky xx

Hey
Thanks for quick reply. I guess I wait and see what happened. Good luck for Friday let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Ok gals.....so its goes a little something like this- had another scan today - final scan. They told me the follies have not got any bigger and they 'dont know what will happen this cycle' I got bloods taken and i nearly passes out as i am suffering with really bad panic attacks (all ttc related) so it was a HORRID morning. Tomorrow I will know blood results and they can tell from them if i will ovulate all be it late or if im out this cycle. Its never getting easier for me....very fed up.


----------



## Chelle868

Sorry to hear that waitingfor baby. I can imagine your extremely fed up! Hope they have some good news for you from your blood results Xx


----------



## Butterflies123

I had my scan today too...I have only got one sizeable follicle but that is still small. I have got to go back in a week for another scan. A bit dissappointed but hoping it continues to grow! X


----------



## Waiting4baby

bufferlies it sucks doesnt it!!! I have 3 sizeble follies but they havent grew since monday so because its day 19 they are pretty much loosing faith/giving up on me....had such a bad day and so annoyed. xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

chelle868 i know chuck but its so hard to keep the faith at this stage    its been a bad day x


----------



## KeepCalmAndCarryOn

just wondered what is inolved when taking clomid? 

On metfomin at mo.


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hi ladies, sorry you have had a bad day today, praying for you both that this cycle will still have a positive outcome for you.

Waiying4baby - fingers crossed ur bloods will show you may still ovulate. I can imagine it must have been a horrible morning seeing as you got such good news the other day that they had grown and gets your hopes up. The positive outlook is that you developed 3 good size follicles do that must be a good thing. Really hope tomorrow brings better news.

Butterflies - Praying next week will give time for it to grow so hold in in there hun. It only takes one to make a baby so let's hope this is gonna do the job.

Xxx


----------



## Kate38

Hi there 

(This is my first post - only joined FF last week!)

I started taking Clomid on Tues 5th, so Fri 15 is my 12 day scan. 

So far I haven't had any side effects. I hadn't thought to take my tablets in the evening, so am doing them in the morning.

Looking forward to having other people around who are going through the same thing.


----------



## Chelle868

Hi Kate glad your not having horrible side effects.

Good luck with your scan today Lilyrose! 

Hope u get good news from your bloods today waiting for baby.

And butterflies I hope your folicles continue to grow.

Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## jvdb

Hi ladies, hoping I can join you all. The last time I went through treatment it was ivf and I loved coming on here to talk with everyone. This time I've just started a clomid cycle and thought I'd stay away from ff so I don't get too obsessive with the treatment and just go with the flow. Well that didn't work because it left me nowhere to vent or anyone to talk to, so hoping I can jump on your thread  
I took 50mg clomid cd1-5, today is day 10 and I had a scan this morning that revealed 2 huge follicles so was told if i didn't mind twins then go home and bd for the next few days   Really   this cycle is successful and there is a lot of bfp's this month for us all.


----------



## Chelle868

Of course u can join! Ooo I hope it goes well for u, what size were your folicles? I had my 12 day scan this morning and I have 2 folicles but there only 9mm so hopefully they'll hurry up and grow.


----------



## jvdb

Hi Chelle, the doctor didn't tell me what size they were, he did a quick scan and said 'well it worked, there is 2 mature follicles and you're ready to go , test on day 35' He then left and I was sitting with my mouth open looking at the nurse so she asked did I have a clue what was going on (ammm no??   )  She then explained that I have a high chance of multiples and if I don't mind twins  then go home and   for the next few days  
Your wee follies have plenty of time to grow, they grow between 1-2mm per day so just relax and let them take their time and hopefully they will be nice and mature soon. What days did you take the clomid on? Mine was cd1-5 which is why my ov is so quick xxx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hi ladies, glad ur scan went well today! Sounds really positive!

Had my scan this morning at cd12!! Had one leading follicle on my right side that was 16mm and one on my left side that was 12mm. I have to inject myself tomorrow to release the follicle and bm on sat, sun and mon night and can then take a test on the 28th march! Sounds really good but I'm worried already coz the bigger follicle is on the side I have no tube but they said they don't want to risk loosing it so want to release it as they are mature at 17mm. I asked if I could still get pregnant as I have no tube there and the consultant said yes as the other tube can still pick it up so fingers crossed! I asked if they could wait for the other side to develop more but apparently they have to act on the biggest one or If I lost it and the other one didn't mature I could have no chance at all.

If I have no luck this month they will up it to 100mg next cycle do that will hopefully make my side where I have a tube develop more follicles! Just wish the 16mm was on that side!

Prop gonna google it all afternoon now!! Xx


----------



## jvdb

Lilyrose that's really good news, and it's good you get the trigger so you at least have a better chance of releasing them   
You are on the same days as me then, goodness there will be a lot of   and phones turned off this weekend hehe.. wouldn't it be lovely to know that you conceived on mothers day  
Sending your little follie lots of   to grow xxx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Ahh thanks jvdb, really appreciate it! Yes lots of trying to baby make this weekend! Im trying to stay hopeful but kind of thinking im already out this cycle if the follicle they are acting on is on my tubeless side! Im thinking they should wait for the other one to grow more but I suppose they know best! They wouldnt bother saying release it if there was no chance would they? 
I do the injection 9am tomorrow morn and released 9pm Sunday night so I'm praying the 12mm will grow extra quick!! X


----------



## Perla

Hello, Hope this does not sound a silly question but are you meant to have scans to check when you are on Clomid ? I was not offered this and I started my first lot of clomid last week ? 
Are you all going through nhs ? not sure If I should be calling up to ask ?
x


----------



## spudlin

Perla, I was started on clomid just before christmas with no monitoring. Since then I have done 2 rounds at 100mg BFN  

Now my OH is working away pretty much until May so no dtd for us. I am using this time to chase consultant, had appt on valentines day   and he has referred me for a hycosy scan and also given me more cycles of clomid, buit this time I will be monitored and given the trigger shots. I think he is throwing it all at me this time as otherwise I am destined for IVF at my expense  

Ironically OH has arrived home for a surprise few days off, however I am on my provera to induce AF ready for my hycosy so we can only do practice ttc  

Typical eh? 

I am very focused though and I am planning on making sure I am in the right place with my next clomid so we can crack on as soon as I see the whites of his eyes in May lol  

Good luck and take care, lots of people take their clomid with no monitoring and are successful


----------



## JacquiP

Hi Perla, this is the 2nd time I am having clomid. Conceived my little boy on it 2 years ago. Both times I haven't had scans.xx


----------



## Butterflies123

Wow at least some of us have had some good news! My follie was only 7mm so I am not holding my breath. Trying to stay relaxed and not think about it too much... 
Welcome to all the newbies to this thread! X


----------



## jvdb

Oh my goodness Lilyrose that's extra exciting knowing when they are released   mine is just a bit of guess work    make sure there is lots of little   waiting to catch 1    and even if it doesn't happen this month then at least you know that the clomid worked in producing 2 lovely follies  

Hi Perla, my clinic usually scans the first month to make sure the clomid has done its job and then the month after no scan is needed until the following month 

Butterflies, what day are you on? Have you not got a bit of time for it to grow?


----------



## Butterflies123

I am on day 12 so hoping there is still time....


----------



## jvdb

Don't give up just yet then, that's plenty of time  it's our first cycle and like everything it's trial and error so that means if there's a next time then the dr will know to up your dose  
 for your little follie that it grows big and strong xxx


----------



## Butterflies123

Thank you that's really sweet of you xx fingers crossed for you too xx


----------



## Chelle868

Glad u had some good news Lilyrose! 

Perla, I'm on nhs n 12 days after I started taking clomid they did a scan to see if any follicles growing. From what I've heard i don't think every hospital does the scan.


----------



## Perla

Hello chelle, Thank you for that, I guess they are not doing that for me, I just have to go for a blood test on 21st day after period.
Hope it works for us x


----------



## Perla

Thanks jvbd too, I really do hope it works. x


----------



## Perla

Hi spudlin, thanks for your reply. That is hard with your oh being away... sweet to have a surprise visit though. Good luck and you take care too xx


----------



## Chelle868

Hows everyone getting on? Xx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hi To all the ladies that have joined and good luck to you all!

Hey Chelle, doing ok, did my injection sat morning, got to BM again tonight and hopefully covered throughout ovulation! Got a back ache so not sure if that's a sign I'm ovulating! 

I think I'm out anyway this month as the largest follicle on my tubeless side, got to test on the 28th but I'm not getting any hopes up! How u feeling, when's your next scan? Xx


----------



## Butterflies123

Just waiting for scan on Thursday to see if my follie has grown! Seems like we are always waiting for something! 

Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## JacquiP

I'm due my period on fri/Saturday. Had some bad type period pain yesterday so not particularly hopeful!xx


----------



## Perla

Hello everyone, Hope you are all getting on ok.
I started clomid this month and have to go for my day 21 blood test next week to check hormone level. I am not having any other checks done.
I am really hoping the clomid has helped us. Constantly hearing of friends that are pregnant and getting fed up of avoiding the question If we are going to have a baby soon.
Some people are so rude about it, I guess they do not know but had someone at work ask me in front of lots of other people and saying Im dropping behind all the others in my age group !!! Lovely just what you need. I am only 30 !!


----------



## Perla

hello Jacqui, I know what you mean I am constantly thinking ... is that period pain, I hate the disappointment.
Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Seraphim

Perla said:


> Hello, Hope this does not sound a silly question but are you meant to have scans to check when you are on Clomid ? I was not offered this and I started my first lot of clomid last week ?
> Are you all going through NHS ? not sure If I should be calling up to ask ?
> x


I have not been offered any scans either.

My first round of clomid was in February and I am currently in the 2ww.

The only info I was given was to give Clomid a try,stop taking it if i get any serious side effects and if after 4 months northing's happened me and my OH are excellent candidates for IVF.

Thats it.So I have found it interesting reading this thread of so many women having lots of scans each cycle and being aware of follicle size and counts.

I would much prefer to not be as in the dark myself but i imagine some of it is the difference between NHS and private and also from Local Health Authority to Local Health Authority when you are on the NHS.


----------



## Seraphim

I
Like to say hi to everyone here,after i just jumped in with no intro 

I have 3 kids.
so I guess this is what they call secondary infertility.

The consultant seemed pretty convinced i was having ovulation issues (despite 21 day bloods etc all being fine a year or so back) based on the very erratic AF I was having.

I'm in the 2ww-which for me technically could be less than a 2ww to 4ww given the way my AF has been for the last 18 months.

I had the strangest sensation around ovulation time,feeling like i had a balloon pumped full of air inside me.

The only other  noticeable thing for me has been that unlike the last 3 months where I was bleeding from like day 17 light,this time nothing.

So it appears that Clomid has "done" something one way or the other.

I have no pregnancy symptoms id recognise though so I'm not encouraged and i want to pregnancy test all the time but i really have no clue if today is first missed period day,or if for me this time its somewhere between a few days ago and two weeks from today.

I do so wish all the ladies success for BFP's


----------



## jvdb

Hi ladies,

Lilyrose, we bd friday, sunday and hopefully again tonight. I'm hoping that's got us covered too    I had a nearly positive opk yesterday so going to test again today and hopefully the line has gotten darker.

Hi Chelle, are you bloated at all? I can't get my jeans done up and feel like my stomach is going to burst   My chest got sore last night so I think that might be my ovulation time now. Hope you are getting on ok.

Perla, people can be so insensitive can't they? I really think people should be more educated about how common fertility problems are and how hurtful some comments can be. We got a new car a couple of weeks ago and because its  bigger than the one we had my mother-in-law said "oh have you something to tell us?2 while nodding at my stomach in front of his family! I would'nt have minded but she knows we have n=been trying for years and if i was pregnant I' d be screaming it from the rooftops, not dropping hints   sorry for the rant  

Jacqui, one of my cycle buddies while doing ivf was convinced she was out because of the bad stomach pains she was getting, she got her bfp and was told the pain was her womb stretching, good luck and don't lose your pma  

Seraphim, the clomid can regulate your af so my doctor told me to test on cd35 if it doesn't come by then. Good luck testing


----------



## jvdb

Butterflies try a hot water bottle on your stomach to help your wee follie grow, just don't use it past ovulation


----------



## jvdb

Goodness I'm back again sorry    Need a bit of advise, just got my really dark and positive opk   So my questions are.. when will I actually ovulate? And will today and tomorrow   be enough to catch the egg? and then does that mean when the opk goes back to negative I'm in my 2ww? sorry if these are silly questions, I just want to be sure I don't miss ovulation or mess it up somehow


----------



## Perla

Hello Jvdb, just read your post, sorry but I can not offer you any advise on that subject.
Thank you for your comments on insensitive people, I think even before I was having problems getting pregnant I was aware of treading carefully on the subject. I am glad I have come on here to speak to others as it has really helped. I have about 4 people as me a day about babies!! Because of my job I work with clients that I see quite often.
Thats funny you say that about your car as we talk about getting a bigger car but can imagibne getting similar comments.

Seraphim sounds similar to me, we were given Clomid to try for 3 months but to be honest we were not given any advise on how it works etc or even told you can have the scans If you want to pay for them. I have been and got some more ovulation sticks today to try. I find all the dates so hard to work out as my cycles are so varied..... between 30 and 36 days.


----------



## Butterflies123

Thanks for the tip Jvdb, is that supposed to help? I will be getting my hot water bottle out tonight for sure! 

I also get the "are you going to have a baby" question very regularly! Since I hit 30 last year everyone expects me to be pregnant straight away! 

Not sure about your ovulation question Jvdb, it is all so complicated!! X


----------



## Waiting4baby

Things arent great with me   last scan didnt go well and showed that my 3 follies that was maturing hasnt grew anymore. I got bloods taken and did show higher LH levels but not enough to say defo ovulation soon  im  on day 24...so hold very slim to no chance now  xx


----------



## Kate38

Waiting4baby- sorry to hear it doesn't look good for this month. 

I have my 12 day scan this Fri. 
I am def feeling a bit bloated in my stomach and also quite tired, but other than that ok.


----------



## Seraphim

JVDB- thanks for that  the last fertility appointment we had we were expecting  to be told it was all low sperm and motility (2 tests showing this already) only to find the third at the IVF labs was all fine.

Which left us both in a state of confusion and the rest of the appointment went by in a kind of haze of huh? while the specialist said clomid take this blah blah and we left without asking any questions at all.

Perla- its really tough.I have been really,really angsty and frustrated and teary the last few days mostly because i had no clue if anythign had worked failed or what and i wish this local health authority offered the scans to get the info.

My specialist here said to go for the 21 day bloods which just came back as 47.9 or somehting like that,meaning yes i ovulated which puts me in the picture in so far as I now know its not a waste of time taking it.

If you havent been asked to go back for the 21 day bloods,it might be worth either asking your fertility dr or even calling your GP-because a GP can order this test too (mine did way,way back before I even went to the fertility clinic).


----------



## Chelle868

Lilyrose - I dont have another scan now so I dont know if my follies are growing or not. Very anoying.

Jvdb - yes ive been bloated, feel like a whale lol! And ive heard about the hot water bottle being good so ive been using one evry night. 

Seraphim and perla - I didnt get hardly any info about clomid either. It was pretty much theres your pills c u later!


----------



## Waiting4baby

Kate38 thanks hun....Good luck tomorrow and let me know how it goes xxx


----------



## Perla

Chelle, It seems they just let you do the research but guess thats ok?!

Sereaphim, I am due to go to have 21 day bloods next week. Hope they too come back that I have ovulated.
Feeling very stressed with this and a few other things at the moment, feel like everything is all wrong at once.

Lots of love to you x


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hi Chelle  sorry I thought you had another one. Well let's hope they have grown big and strong, are you going to do opk's to see if you ovulate this month?

Butterflies good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Kate38 good luck for yours on friday. Let us know how you Both get on. Fingers and toes crossed for use. 

Waiting4baby sorry to hear you didn't get the result you wanted this month, let's hope if they put your meds up next month will be better. That's what I'm doing if I have no joy this month as I need to get more fluffier follicles on my good side.

Xx


----------



## jvdb

Waiting4, sorry about this month   but next month when they up your meds and your body knows whats happening it will hopefully be better. Me and dh had put this down as our trial run this month, see what clomid does, let my body get used to it, check when or if i ovulate on it etc so that if it doesn't happen then we are all prepared and ready for the real go next month. Sort of hoping it will take away some of the hurt that way.

Perla how are you doing? Hope you are feeling more positive today  

Kate good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Seraphim that's brilliant that you know you ovulated, your defo in with a chance this month, how is the 2ww so far? 

Chelle im so glad someone is is bloating (sorry hehe   ) I am literally getting a roll of fat on my tummy, not very attractive   . Are you using opk's? You just need to make sure you don't use a hot water bottle/hot baths etc after ovulation  

Jacqui really hoping the dreaded   keeps her ugly face away tomorrow  

Lilyrose hope you are ok, have you did any research about what happens if you ovulate from the other side? I think you must have a chance or they wouldn't have bothered with a trigger shot and told you to try next month instead. Just think it would be a bit mad to tell you to try if they weren't convinced  

Afm, I'm tired, bloated, sore back and a bit of a moan    think maybe the stress of all this has caught up with me and made me exhausted, so having a me day today and hopefully feel normal with a bit more energy tomorrow


----------



## JacquiP

Thanks Jvdb. 

Sorry you aren't having a good day. Really hope you feel better after some rest. 

I'm not having a very good day. My son and I have been unwell all week and I am absolutely exhausted. Unfortunately I am working tonight too so all feels pretty overwhelming. My father in law is going to have my son this afternoon so I can get some sleep before work. 

I am praying my period doesn't arrive but for some reason I think it will. 

Hope you are all doing ok xxx


----------



## Seraphim

Perla- thanks  fingers crossed for you too

JVDB- I'm on cd26 today.Two days now of real intense coming then going pre menstrual cramping.Worse than I think I ever had it off Clomid.

I'm giving it until Monday,if no AF Monday first thing I have a stack of the extra sensitive strip tests but Ive had AF come on cd 34 before too from time to time so the only thing i do feel is I can expect to know either way by the end of next week,or earlier.

But what I do think is there seems to be so many of us around the same sort of time on clomid the odds have got to be in favour of someone getting their  this round of clomid here.  for all and hope there is good news among us soon


----------



## Butterflies123

Hi girls....bad news for me too. Scan showed that follie hasn't grown at all this week so this month is over for me. Going up to 100mg next month. Just got to wait and see if AF arrives in the next 2 weeks. If not then its back on the provera! 

Also thinking of this month as a trial run. Fingers crossed that 100mg will do the trick


----------



## Chelle868

Sorry to hear that butterflies    its good that your goin on to 100mcg, fingers crossed for next month!  

The bloating isnt brilliant jvdb! Nothing fits lol. Hope you feel better soon.

Im not doing opks lilyrose coz I heard they dont work for people with pcos. 

I dont know about anyone else but dont u sometimes feel your wishing your life away always wanting the month to be over to see if you've got a bfp? I keep trying not to but its hard to think about anything else.


----------



## Lilyrose01

Sorry to hear that buttflies, hopefully AF won't be too far away and you can straight on to the 100mg. Fingers crossed that will do the trick!

Jvdb how are you feeling? I think we must be roughly around the same dpo if we both landed on the weekend just gone. I'm working Out I'm 5dpo. Been having strong twinges off and on since last night. They don't hurt but I can feel them, they are on my good side. Have you had anything like that? Really symtom spotting, trying not to but it can't be helped!! Xx


----------



## Seraphim

Well,I'm on CD27 and couldn't resist POAS.Negative of course.

Had a few days of bad period pains with accompanying back pain both worse than anything Ive ever known before but today-not a thing.I also found i was running to pee a lot.

Had a very peculiar sensation around ovulation feeling like i was pumped full of air with a kind of expanding pressure sensation that went after about 3 days.Came back a day or so,then went again.

Lots of CM for maybe a week.

Weight gain-yes.But for me thats from winding up anxiety eating wondering if the clomid worked.

Notably no early period,no early bleeding (all of which i was getting a lot in recent months,and no sore chest (an occasional symptom the odd month.

When I have been pregnant sore chest is the one thing i can look back on and say was there every time so i think I'm out this time round but will keep testing until Af arrives or i get a positive.


Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## JacquiP

Hey, I think I'm out this month too. I'm due today or tomorrow but have got awful pains like in about to start any time. Done a very cheap pregnancy test which is negative too. With my son and with the last pregnancy that I miscarried in December I just had a feeling I was. Would really
Like my period to stay away especially as its my birthday tomorrow!xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Small update......so after all that bad news i seem to be ovulating ! Ive had tons of CM for 3 days now, and OPK's getting darker, very tired, and the weirdest thing ever LOL a vibrating feeling in my good ovary!?!? anyone had this before? So I am not out yet....Darker OPK's for 2 days now xx


----------



## Butterflies123

Ooh that's exciting Waiting4baby! Keep us posted!


----------



## Kate38

Sorry to hear that so many aren't having much luck this month, but very happy that Waiting4baby has some good news about ovulation. 

I had my 12 day scan today. I had 3 follies but all quite small: 11, 12 and 13mm I think. I don't know how common that is given it is only day 12. She said they need to be 17mm before I get the injection. Apparently they grow 1.4mm a day so I am going back Monday for another scan (CD15). 

So I don't really know what to make of it. (And I felt a bit stupid because she pointed out I should have been keeping my injection in the fridge). 

As others have said, this first cycle is probably a bit of a practice run. 

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## Seraphim

Today is cd28 for me.

POAS was a neg so will keep testing every day until AF or a positive.

Could do with losing some weight too so if i get AF,its the shredded wheat diet for me for a couple of weeks to drop these lb's.


----------



## JacquiP

Hope its good news for you Serephim. It's CD 29 for me today. No period but bfn on pregnancy test. If I haven't come on tmw night then I'm going to buy a branded test as using pregnancy ursine strips from amazon and not sure how sensitive they are. I'm getting all the pains so expect period to show up. Hoping it may stay away at least until tmw am as my hubby is taking me away tonight as its my birthday today!xx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Happy birthday JaquiP!! Let's hope the ugly witch doesn't show her face and maybe a more sensitive test will soon show the best bday pressie ever! Your still in with a chance if AF not here yet!

Seraphim fingers crossed for you too! My sister didn't get her bfp till a week late and she has a beautiful little girl who is 1 tomorrow! 

Waiting for baby great news about ovulation! You keep making a come back this cycle so I think you must have some strong eggs there  

Kate38 sounds good do far, sending you lots of luck for Monday! Ive done the injection aswell and had to do it to myself last Saturday so should have ov on Sunday evening! Usually they would have injected it but as my follicle would have been 17-18mm on the sat I had to do it, was fine though and didn't hurt.

I had to keep mine in the fridge, that's bad no one told you, does it affect it!?

Let's hope we get some bfps ladies!! Xxx


----------



## Seraphim

JaquiP-   fingers crossed for your BFP


----------



## JacquiP

Thank you! My period arrived a couple of hours ago


----------



## Chelle868

Sorry to hear AF arrived jacqui but I hope u still have a nice bday with your hubby.

Good luck for monday kate.

Thats really good that your ovulating waiting for baby.

Good luck with testing seraphin! Hope u get your Bfp! 

And good luck to everyone else ive missed off. Xxx


----------



## Seraphim

sorry to hear that JaquiP.

CD29 for me,tested first thing this morning.Negative.

Still peeing frequently,no pre AF cramps as yet this morning.Bit of chest soreness but nothing really to write home about.

Pretty much 2 years to the month I was in an almost identical situation.Got all convinced i was pregnant.Got to cd 32,then very feint spotting,which continued for a coupe of days.all the while I'm telling myself you've never had AF like this its got to be pregnancy and its a bit of implantation bleeding or spotting.

I think it was cd 38 when AF arrived then.I was devastated.Had told my OH i thought i was pregnant,had started drooling over that Silvercoss coach built.

So these days I think I dont believe it (doesn't stop me wanting to of course),until I see it because Ive been tricked by my body before.

Id be over the moon if someone here got their BFP.Kind of give me hope it might work out for me some time soon with clomid


----------



## Perla

Hello everyone, How are you jvdb ?
I am feeling worried today as I have still not ovulated?? The first day of my period was the 1st and today being the 18th, should it not have happened by now? I have been using the ovulation sticks. 
I am going for my day 21 bloods this week.


----------



## Seraphim

Perla- i think its possible to ovulate on the 18th,not sure about later (someone else will know for sure) 

I'm on cd30.Tested again this morning,negative.All carefully constructed mental walls against going a little crazy have failed now.

I was hoping AF would arrive before now if it was going to.In-spite my best efforts not to get drawn into the am I,am I really?what if i am pregnant?could i really be ? I'm there.I was so nervous taking that test this morning i had butterflies.

my heads all over the place .

just keep telling myself i will have my answer by Sunday surely which would take me to cd36 at the latest.by then surely id either have af or a positive.


----------



## Perla

Hello, I am hoping that I do ovulate as I thought that was what clomid does but maybe it does not work on everyone? I do sometime have a long cycle of upto 36 days, do you think this could be why?
Im really sorry but I do not understand all of the abreviations on here? So not too sure about what you are saying about yourself ? xx


----------



## JacquiP

Seraphim,sorry your af hasn't arrived and the test was negative. It's really difficult not to have it on your mind constantly. I really hope you get an answer either way ASAP. 

Perla, when I had the clomid for the first time 2 years ago I had 3 cycles before I got pregnant with my son. Before I started the clomid my cycles were 6 weeks long but by the 3rd month it was 30 days I think where I convinced. I got d with each round of clomid my cycle shortened. I'm just going onto my 2nd month of clomid this time but found I ovulated on day 14/15 this time. I think it can just take some time for your body to adjust. 

Xx


----------



## Perla

Hello Jacqui,
Thank you for the info! I will keep testing and see what happens, have my day 21 bloods on wednesday. 
x


----------



## Chelle868

Does everyone have 21 day bloods done? Coz Im on day 22 and they havent mentioned it to me. Been very emotional the past few days which isnt like me at all! I didnt do opk coz the dr said they don't work when u have pcos.

Seraphim I think it would be hard not to have it on your mind constantly!  Xxx


----------



## Seraphim

Chelle 868- i was never offered any of the scans a lot of women talk about having to check on follicle size and activity here,just the 21 day bloods.

I know you can get it from your GP,doesn't have to be requested by a consultant.They told me any day from cd20-cd22 was ok for my test.

I know i was going crazy for days before the blood tests and waiting for the results too,wondering if it was a waste of time taking clomid and what was going on.

I think its really unfair to leave you hanging with no info on what clomid is doing.

It will depend on what your Gp's are like,it might be possible to ask them to run the 21 day blood test for you as i know gp's can do that (my first ever 21day blood test came from a gp).

I think any day beyond cd22 might be too late to test but they could agree to run it next cycle or maybe even offer the scans (the scans seem to depend on which local health authority you have.Mine don't offer it on the nhs so Ive never had the follicle tracking scans ever).

I hope the Dr's either refer you for the scans or the blood test


----------



## Chelle868

Thanks for your reply seraphim. I had a scan done on day 12 and my follicles were only 9mm.  They just said they might grow in time. So I know ive produced to follicles but not sure if ive ovulated or not.  I just feel like they dont give u enough info.


----------



## spudlin

Ladies, I took my 1st 2 rounds with no monitoring at all. Now I am on a break as OH is working away. I have been back to see consultant recently who has now given me another 3 rounds of clomid, but this time I will have follicle tracking and a trigger shot to release if they grow  

I did push, cos I feel if you don't you get dragged along with it all.


----------



## Seraphim

Thats been my experience too with a previous lot of Dr's.

I think they dont see the person,they see a set of symptoms and test results and they just forget theres a person living through it and its not all about numbers and statistics on a page.

If its possible to see specialist/GP and tell them you want the 21 day blood test they have no medical reason i can think of to refuse.

Its a simple blood test for diagnostic purposes which would actually assist in determining whether or not a prescribed medication is working.

Id say the case to have the test done would be stronger than a case to not do it and it could be that the Dr just didn't give thought to giving you the important information you really should have-is it doing any good taking this medicine.

Hope you can get either your GP or specialist to arrange the blood test


----------



## jvdb

Hi everyone, hope everyone is doing ok and not going too crazy  
Perla, some women don't ovulate until past day 20 while taking clomid, I think everyone is different. Although it also depends what time of day you do your opk as you can miss the lh surge, I usually get mine in the afternoon and have never had a positive in the morning. Your day 21 blood test will tell you if you have ovulated or not  

Jacqui   I hope you had a lovely one and indulged in some alcoholic beverages before starting back on the clomid roller coaster  

Lilyrose, are you still symptom spotting? I'm trying not to but it's a bit hard because after every twinge I feel I'm hoping its something good going on in there! I have like a spot of pain in my left (.y.)   , that's a new one for me  

Chelle, hope your mood has went back to normal. I found out the majority of info about treatments I've had from this forum and Dr Google, I think like Seraphim says, we are just a statistic, get us in and get us out  

Kate, how did your scan go? Hope them little follies grew bigger for you  

Afm, I am still bloated (more so at night time), tired all the time, getting a few wee twinges and a little pain in my chest,sort of under my left arm pit   . Also, *tmi alert* getting sticky, yellow cm since last Wednesday  . How's that for symptom spotting?  So don't know if all of that is in my head or if it's normal, or if it usually happens and I just haven't noticed before  
Anyone else symptom spotting?


----------



## Chelle868

Hi jvdb, my mood is alot better now thanks. It didnt last long thank goodness! And yes im symptom spotting all the time lol! What day are you on now? Xxx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hi jvdb, your symtoms sound really positive, what day are you testing??I've really been trying not too symtom spot and how can you resist!. Kept getting the twinges Thursday through to Saturday and it seems to have disappeared now! I do feel tired most of the time but that could be down to the metformin still, it really drains me! Ive been getting increased amount of milky cm but that could be down to my body not used to ovulating properly! 

I'm telling myself all if these things have reasons so that I won't get my hopes up but there's always that what if, I could be pregnant! Just hoping if I'm not pregnant I get AF before I'm due to test, bfn always brings me down. 

Xx


----------



## Chelle868

When r u testing lily rose?  Xx


----------



## Kate38

Hi 

I had a second scan yesterday (CD15) and my follicles were not much bigger - around 13 and 15. She also sent me for a blood test to check the quality of the egg (can't remember the name of the hormone) and whether I have actually ovulated (she doesn't think I have). Depending on the results they might increase my dose from 100mg to 150mg. 

I am charting my temp and there hasn't been a spike yet that would indicate ovulation. 
It is a bit odd as normally I ovulate on day 14 - so it is reassuring to read late ovulation isn't uncommon on clomid. 

So we shall see! 

I start acupuncture on Thursday so hopefully that plus clomid will do the trick next month! 

It is lovely to know there are other people going through the same roller coaster - fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## Seraphim

Yeah me too.

Tried to not become hopefull and failed.

Id hoped AF would be here by now,not drag it all out so I'm going through the mill emotionally but hey-ho.

since cd29,sore boobs.

Had back discomfort off and on for days mid way up my back (so not in any stress areas),waves of pre AF cramps,peeing frequently.

cd 31 and the strip tests say negative.

My OH is getting his hopes up,I know it.Feeling guilty about that ,frustrated that i cant let myself get really excited because my bodies done this one before and just inwardly p*ssed off at the unfairness of it all.If I'm getting the neg and AF is on its way,why is it its got to be dragged out for days messing with my head.

Just generally feeling meh!


----------



## jvdb

Chelle, I'm on cd21 but I don't know how many days past ovulation. The clinic told me I would be ovulating on the saturday/sunday but I didn't get a positive opk until the tuesday   So I think going by that then I'm 7dpo.

Lilyrose, I'm the same as you, I'd rather get af, I hate the butterflies you get waiting on a test and then the sheer gut wrenching disappointment at the bfn   I have had so many of those that I'm hoping the next one I look at will be a bfp, and when I do get that I think I'll test every single day so I can keep seeing them beautiful lines   I woke up this morning with a spot on my chin and my right boob joining in with my left so I think that means af is on her way   

Seraphim, how bloody frustrating your body is being   If I were you I would go to my gp and ask for a blood test, that way you will know either way  

Kate, hopefully your little follies are just slow growers and you will still ovulate. And if they grow at a rate of 1-2mm a day then you could ovulate around cd21  

Afm, I had a horrible night sleep, sore stomach and back, tossing and turning and soaking with sweat   I usually get like this a week before af, and also with the spot appearing on my chin, I think that means it hasn't worked this month. Haven't told dh what I'm thinking, I'll let him stay in his wee happy bubble that we might be pregnant for a while longer


----------



## Lilyrose01

Chelle- consultant said to test on the 28th march so next Thursday, so anxious about it, just want to get it out the way! I never usually feel this worried about testing but I suppose it's because fertility treatment really gets your hopes up! I'm probably could test early next week but going to wait it out.
Ho
Jvdb- thats so weard, I have a massive spot come up on my chin and my skin usually pretty good. Had some more twinges today but they were low down in the middle this time. Really need to Stop analysing every twinge! 

Kate- fingers crossed them follies keep growing! Of not I'm sure 150mg will do the trick xx


----------



## Chelle868

Not long til next thursday lilyrose but I bet it feels like a lifetime!  I keep getting twinges aswell n my hair feels horrible,  cant do anything with it! 

Have u tried acupuncture before kate? Ive often wondered about going for it.

Sorry youve not been feeling brilliant jvdb 

Its horrible when our bodies play tricks on us isnt it seraphim   

Its so good to be able to chat with people going through rhe same things, probably go mental otherwise


----------



## Seraphim

It is really invaluable to read what others have/are experiencing definitely.

I think fertility stuff tends to be an isolating thing from the get go,its not talked about the only things that are are when people are pregnant so if they ever had any problems or difficulties nobody ever knows about it and when it happens to you your left feeling like your this little island of not being able to get pregnant surrounded by lots of people who appear never to have those problems ever.

its cd32 for me,the 10muI strip test says neg so thats all i know.

I did do a spot of googling yesterday though and found quite a few cases of women where clomid lengthens their cycle.

And Ive also read up on some women who said they had all the physical symptoms of pregnancy as side effects of clomid too.

And I rang the nursing team from the fertility specialists yesterday and although it was only a generalised conversation (not specifically about me and my case) the nurse I spoke to suggested even at cd31 (as i was on then) it could still be early for testing and still could mean its just a longer luteal phase and AF will arrive any day now.

I cant say why finding all that out made it in any way feel better,but it just seemed knowing there were cases where clomid had elongated cycles and had given people the full pregnancy set of symptoms (peeing frequently,swollen sore boobs) just meant to me that i wasn't the only person who had experienced that.

I think what having confirmed ovulation through the day21 bloods does mean that i cant not get AF (unless in theory i was pregnant of course).That having ovulated you will get that period,its just waiting it out.

So I'm telling myself this Sunday,when i would be cd36,gotta be AF by then  and I will know next cycle and the next that all these symptoms can come up and to ignore them as just clomid and what it seems to do to me.

Still in a state of emotionally be self absorbed,so I'm completely rubbish for being useful to anyone else and I'm sorry for being stuck in a quite selfish state of my feelings and how things are affecting me and i have nothing but total respect for everyone here who in spite of feeling all kinds of stress etc they're able to be supportive and step outside of whats going on with themselves to offer kind words to others


----------



## Chelle868

Im sorry your feeling like this serphim but I think when your going through these things your aloud to be selfish! Im sure no one will judge you for it! Glad u got to have a chat with the nursing team, sometimes just talking it through with someone helps. I had a chat with my nursing team today and they were completely useless but I expected that from them. (Its been all over the news about them shutting down so think there stressed! ) 
Do you talk things through with your hubbie? Ii always find that it helps coz the only person in the world that knows what your going through is them coz there goin through it too. Xx


----------



## Perla

Hello everyone, How are you all getting on ? I have been testing for ovulation with sticks and came out with a positive today for first time, have blood test tomorrow.
Really hope something is working.x


----------



## jvdb

Hey everyone, 

Seraphim, how are you? I really feel for you   When I was waiting on my cycle to start, my af still hadn't appeared by cd35 and even though I knew it probably wouldn't have happened naturally I still sort of thought I'd done it, even though hpt's were negative. I was told by dh and my friend to relax and it would come (I thought I was relaxed). I went that day to the doctor and she said that hpt's these day's are extremely sensitive and I should just relax and af would come (aaahhhh!! I thought I was relaxed!) She sent me for a blood test and I had to phone for the results two days later. I never did make the call, as soon as I walked through my front door it started. So maybe with my body knowing I was going to get a definite answer it finally relaxed   I don't want to upset you or have you lose hope, I just really think that if you went to your doctor and got a blood test then it would lift a weight off your shoulders and you could finally relax and either enjoy a pregnancy or look forward to starting again next month    I really   you get some answers soon xxx

Perla that's brilliant you got your positive! Hope you have been doing plenty of  

I have had a sore back this past couple of days, its like a cramping pain, I don't usually get that before af but because clomid symptoms are meant to be the same as pregnancy symptoms then there is no point in analyzing them      I'm also still not sleeping very well, I don't know if its because I have so much going on in my head or what.  Really just wish this  would just finish so I can feel normal again, its driving me insane


----------



## Seraphim

Just noticed what looks to be light signs of bleeding.

Making this a 33 day cycle for me.

Thats some luteal phase,given we established i ovulated with bloods taken on cd20.

It all feels so disappointingly pedestrian,no dramatic ending.I think id expected *something* not sure why just either bfp or a Dr saying this stuff isn't for you or you are having some sort of reaction to it that isn't what we wanted....just something but at the end of it its just a very run of the mill period.



I think the only thing ireally feel is just dissapointment in myself (although really I couldn't influence what or how it worked) for not doing something one way or the other.

I guess for me,I had this sense of it being almost like an event.This new thing to take to do wondrous stuff inside that can really make a difference in ttc.Then at the end of it its such a complete anti climax.I quite literally had this feeling of "Is that it?" when i noticed the feint bleeding.

On the plus side,I'm not a sobbing mess as id been seriously scared I would be.Just really unimpressed with myself for not doing something notable either way.

So back to the Clomiphene staring tomorrow then for me.Wishing everyone else the best of luck with all my heart


----------



## JacquiP

Sorry your af is making an appearance Sepephim. I understand the disappointment. I know its hard but give the clomid a bit of time to work. Last time I was on it my cycle shortened with each month and we conceived our baby boy on the 3rd cycle. I finished my 2nd lot of clomid yesterday and I am doing my best not to get too obsessed or stressed about it as I know that won't help us get pregnant. 

Wishing all you ladies all the best with your scans and tests etc. I will do a more personal post soon but going to try and get some sleep while Jacob naps as I'm working tonight and I am already shattered so going to nap too! Last night shift then annual leave an snot back until the night of bank Hol Monday...yay! I am sooo ready for some time off work!

Big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## JacquiP

I finished taking the clomid yesterday on day 5 of my cycle. I've had such a bad headache all day  have taken some painkillers (which I hate taking while ttc) and have come to bed before work as my father in law is babysitting for me. Roll on tomorrow morning and annual leave!xx


----------



## Chelle868

Hapy annual leave day jacqui p! Hope your feeling better today xx


----------



## Perla

Hello everyone, had my blood test results from first month of clomid and it shows my progesterone level is only a 7. Feel very worried now x


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hi Perla, what should it be? Is that the blood test that shows if you ovulated? Xx


----------



## Perla

Hello Lily rose, Yes it is and she said it has to be over 30!? Although an ovulation test came out positive a few days before. So confused x


----------



## Lilyrose01

Try not to worry Hun, surely you must have if you got a positive ovulation test. What day was the blood test done on, day 21 and did you have a positive ovulation test before or after?

I remember now my blood test when I was first having my investigations was 8 on the day 21 test but I then when on to ovulate after as I ovulate later in my cycle. My cycles were always 30-60 days long.

When are you due to do a preg test? Xx


----------



## Perla

Hello, Thank you for your message it has made me feel a bit better. I think that may be why, I did ovualtion test tue, wed and thur and thur it was positive and Fri had blood test. My cycles are the same, upto around 36 days but I did tell the specialists that so not sure why I still went on day 21. How do you find clomid? I will be due on about the 1st April xx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Your not far off from me then Perla, my test day is the 28th so next Thursday. They said to test 19 days after my trigger injection, I suppose to make sure it is out of my system so I don't get a false positive. I'm just wondering if my period should be due before then if I ovulated on the Sunday which would be 2 weeks tomorrow? 

Was actually debating wether to just get it out the way and test today so I can get used to the disappointment if it's a negative. I think the injection should be out of my system by now, apparently reading up it takes 10-12 days I took it two weeks ago today.

Been ok with clomid so far but was only in the 50mg dose so may feel worse on the 100mg next cycle iv no luck this time. I still feel so tired all the time, no energy and get the odd headache. I have had twinges this morning really low down in my Minnie moo, lol, so AF may be on the way. How have you felt on it?  xxx


----------



## Perla

Hello, yes our dates are pretty close. I am not having any injections at the moment, have been given clomid for 3 months.
Am worried that i have not ovulated but thinking I may have been tested too early. 
Found clomid ok did feel very moody though, how about you ? x


----------



## Chelle868

Im testing the same time as u both, exited but nervous.  Not getting my hopes up as I have absolutely no symptoms or signs of pregnancy.  I found clomid ok but was very bloated. Only got moody 1 day which is good news gor my hubbie lol


----------



## jvdb

I just went to the bathroom and I have spotting   its  cd 25 so I'm guessing its my bodies way of telling me that the   is on her way. Gutted   
Guess I'll be having a drink tonight and drowning my sorrows. Just to wait on af coming and then its on to next month xxx
Sending the rest of you lots of


----------



## Lilyrose01

Not long now then Chelle, very exciting! I cracked today and did a test. I wish I never now, me and hubby we're talking about testing on Thursday and we said better go get the test ready for it, bought a double pack so we couldn't resist. Promised myself id wait this month! Bfn of course, feel gutted, been so emotional the last few days so just made me feel worse! I hate seeing it. Do you think things could change by Thursday, that's the test day they gave me? I doubt it though :-(

Jvdb so sorry to hear AF arrived Hun, have a drink tonight and relax and fingers crossed for next month. Will they keep you on the same dose as you had a good amount of follies this month? Xx


----------



## Chelle868

Lily rose I bought a double pack of pregnancy tests today aswell, I nearly tested but didnt. Had hold of it a few times and put it back in the drawer lol. N I wouldnt give your hopes up just yet, it might just be too early to test. Id test again at the end of the week if i was u.

Sorry to hear af arrived jvdb


----------



## Lilyrose01

Thanks Chelle, it's so hard ain't it! We just couldn't resist but I'd defo advise to hold off until test day, well done you having the strength to put it back. Next month I'm defo waiting  yeah I have to test on Thursday and ring my clinic either way so I'm holding out till then now, unless AF makes her appearance before!! Xx


----------



## JacquiP

Hi,How are you all doing? I am on cd 10. I am starting to get a faint line on the ovulation tests. I seem to be alot more hormonal and having a lot of mood swings (my poor hubby)! Am off this week so hoping sometime off work this week and me relaxing a bit may help this month! Hope everyone is doing ok?!xx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hi JacquiP, hope your having a nice relaxing week off work so you will be nice and chilled out for ovulation time. Sounds like that's not far away now if your getting your faint lines, so exciting!

I'm ok, just want to know either way now, got to wait to test again on Thursday. That's the day my clinic told me to test, I did test early on Saturday but it was bfn so not holding out too much hope! AF hasn't arrived so hoping that's a good sign. I thought she was on her way yesterday as had cramps but nothing xx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Think I jinxed myself with the last message! Just been to the toilet in work and I've started spotting so looks life AF on the way after all! On to round 2 now at 100mg, let's hope that gets me some good follicles on my good side! 

Good luck to everyone else still in this cycle and praying you all get that bfp on the test! Xxx


----------



## Kate38

I am pretty sure I ovulated in the last few days (around day 20/21) so am now at the start of my 2 week wait. This is going to be my longest cycle - I am usually only 27 days but this will be well over 30. 

I am going to collect my next prescription for clomid (still 100mg) tomorrow just in case I have got it all wrong and AF arrives as usual this weekend!


----------



## Chelle868

Good luck testing tomorrow lily rose!  Let me know how u get on xx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hey Chelle, AF showed up yesterday so I'm out this month :-( I'm ok though as started my 100 mg tabs tonight and next scan booked for next weds so can focus on that! Praying round 2 will work for me! I knew I was out this month anyway coz my good follicle was on my tubeless side, even though they say the other one can pick it up it's very rare for that to happen. Just going my good side will develope some nice big follies this cycle! 

How's you? Have you tested yet? Got my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Chelle868

Thats a shame lilyrose but like u say at least your on round 2 now n u can focus on that.  Fingers crossed for big follicles!  Im gonna test on sunday but not getting my hopes up xxx


----------



## Perla

Oh no sorry to hear that lily rose. Have been for a blood test today on day 28, hope its a better result than my last one xx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Good luck for tomorrow Chelle, keep me updated!! Xx


----------



## Chelle868

Did my test this morning n BFN. I wasnt expecting it to he possitive on the first round but u still hope it will be. Just wish AF would come now so I can start my next round. Not very hopeful of that happening either to be honest as I havent had AF naturally since I was 15!


----------



## xx micky xx

Aww sorry to hear about your result chelle.
Fingers crossed you start the next round of clomid soon, did the doctor say they were going to increase the dose ?
x


----------



## Lilyrose01

Sorry to hear that Chelle, I'm sure if AF doesn't show soon they may give u something to make it start. Hopefully you won't have to wait long and round 2 can start. I know what you mean l, I felt the same, I kept telling myself it most likely wouldn't work first time but you still hope so much that it will xxxx


----------



## Chelle868

Thanks, think il prob ring the hospital this week if AF doesnt show and they said if this round doesnt work then they would probably up the dose to 100. Xxx


----------



## Chelle868

Phoned the hospital today. They said if af doesnt show this week then il have to go in next week for an appointment.  Just wish it wud hurry up so I can start round 2. Very annoying.


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hi Chelle, sorry to hear AF still hasn't shown yet. At least you know if nothing by next week they will do something about it. I think they can give you something to make you have a period. Keep me updated hun, want you to come on round 2 journey with me  Got my cd9 scan tomorrow, feeling anxious, praying there will be some good size follies on my good side xx


----------



## Perla

Hi chelle and Lliy Rose, Hope you are both well. I am due on this weekend and dreading it, will be starting back on Clomid and think I am due to start 100 mg instead of 50mg. x


----------



## Chelle868

Hope everything went ok lilyrose. I still havent had af. Hope your af comes soon and  isnt too bad perla xxx


----------



## Perla

Great came on today!! round 2 of clomid x


----------



## Lilyrose01

Glad your AF showed up Perla so you can begin round 2! Chelle I'm sure yours will only be round the corner, if not at least you can go back to the hosp next week to sort it out, will you test again??

Had my scan, went really well! I'm cd9 and lining was nice and thick! I had a follicle 18mm on my tubeless side and lots of smaller ones. On My good side i also had a mature leading follicle that is 14mm, my consultant seems really pleased, says as I'm only day 9 can defo give it a couple of days to let the one on my good side get nice and big so will do my trigger injection Friday night. Hopefully it should be 17-18mm by the time I ovulate he said he won't bother rescanning on fri as he is sure all should be fine and will grow nicely xxx


----------



## JacquiP

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone doing?

I am 6 dpo and am getting alot of pain again. Feeling a bit disheartened and worried as its period type pain. I know you can still get cramps even of pregnant but just having a bit of a down day as worried it won't have worked again! Feeling quite down and alone. 

Wishing you all the best with the next round of clomid. 

Take care, Jacqui


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hi JaquiP, please don't feel down and alone, we are all here for you coz we all know what your going through! It's such a frustrating thing because it's out of our hands, what will be will be but stay positive Hun, your on the right path to getting your little bubba! I'd say having lots of pains and twinges are a good sign that something Is going on down there. I always read about women who think AF is coming coz of the pains and get their bfp!! 

Xx


----------



## Butterflies123

Hello everyone

That is great news Liliyrose, sounds like you will have a positive month! 

Chelle I am also waiting for AF, I took provera last week so expecting it any day now. Can't wait to get cracking with round 2, this time at 100mg.

Keep positive JacquiP xxx


----------



## Chelle868

Fingers crossed your af will turn up soon butterflies. Hopefully they might put me on provera next week too.

What good results lilyrose! thats very exiting!

Good news about af turning up perla. 

Hopefully me and butterflies will be joining u soon on the next round.


----------



## NickiL

Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind me joining in? Just had my second scan on  cd 10 my first clomid cycle just wondered what you all think ( clomid virgin ). My lining is at 9.2mm and I have two dominant follicle's one 19.3mm and the other 16mm, back tommorow for another scan. Cheers ladies xxxxxx


----------



## Butterflies123

Hi Nikki, welcome!

I think those measurements sound good. My one follie was only 7mm last month  

Keep us posted xx


----------



## NickiL

Thank you butterflies  , fingers crossed for us all this month xxxxx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Thanks ladies. Doing my injection in an hour, I really hope it works this month! Got a cold at the min and not taking anything for it coz worried it might effect the meds. Really don't wanna be feeling rough throughout ovulation, hoping I'll feel better tomorrow.

Welcome Nikki, that sounds really good hun, fingers crossed for you this month xx


----------



## Kate38

Hi, so I have just started cycle 2 (day5). My follies took forever to grow last month - I finally ovulated on day 21 and AF arrive on day 29. It made me wonder if they are always on the small side when I usually ovulate on day 14 hence no BFPs. Who knows?! 

We are going away for a week from day 15 to 19 of this cycle so I prob won't be able to get rescanned after my 12 day scan this month- so I guess no injection (but I think not everyone gets that anyway?). 

I feel much more relaxed this month now I know a bit more what to expect. And I have started some acupuncture which will hopefully help. 

Hope you all have lovely weekends.


----------



## NickiL

Thanks for the welcome ladies xxxx so scan this morning....Been triggered!! Two follicles 26mm and 19mm lining at 11.2mm, the lovely Mr A very pleased. Just got to keep DH busy for the next day or two .


----------



## Butterflies123

Fab news Nicki! Very exciting! 

Still no sign of my AF....want to get going with cycle number 2. Impatient! X


----------



## Chelle868

So am I butterflies!  Very impatient! 

Thats good news nicki.


----------



## Butterflies123

Well AF has arrived so will be starting 100mg tomorrow. Excited but worried about side effects on a higher dose. 

Hope yours shows up soon Chelle xx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Sounds really good Nikki, if you don't mind me asking when did your consultant say you had to bd? Last month I had my injection on a sat morning so I was told to do it that night, Sunday and Monday! Where I did it on the friday evening this time he said do it sat, sun and Monday again but wasn't sure about the timings. We bd yesterday afternoon, this morning and we were thinking to do it tonight aswell, do you think that sounds too much doing it to tonight aswell?

Ahh that's brilliant news butterflies, good luck with round 2. I wouldn't worry to much about the side effects, didn't feel any different for me, a few headaches but that was it really. 

Fingers crossed Chelle won't be too long till your joining us xxx


----------



## Chelle868

Thanks butterflies, glad af turned up for u. I think mine has gone into hiding lol. Gonna phone the hospital in the morning to c what to do next xx


----------



## Perla

So... have just taken my 5 days of Clomid. Just really hope it works this month x


----------



## NickiL

Hi ladies. Lilyrose consultant just said to go for it over the next two days. I think as long as your DH had reasonable sperm it won't hurt to DTD as often as you can manage   good luck. Fingers crossed butterflies sure 100mg will do the trick this time. Chelle, hope all goes well tommorow. Perla hope those follies are growing well for you. AFM bed for some more BMS. Thank god I've got day off tommorow! Xxxx


----------



## Perla

Hello, thank you, I am not having any follicle tracking! Notice other people are, do not think they offer that at the hospital I  am at x


----------



## Chelle868

Phoned the hospital this morning n ive got to go in on fri for a scan to c why af hasnt turned up. Roll on friday! Xxxx


----------



## NickiL

Perla don't think you have to have follicle tracking my consultant offered it us as an extra security that the clomid is working, sure all will be good without it. Chelle, hope Friday rolls around quickly for you   xxx
AFM- loads of cramping abdominal pain today. Feeling really bloated just hope DH's swimmers are getting jiggy with my two follicles.  so guess I'm now starting my 2WW


----------



## Perla

Nick, Thank you for that a lot of people talk about the follicle tracking and I worry there is more I should be doing. X


----------



## Lilyrose01

Ah that's good news Chelle, hopefully will get some answers and get your AF to start! Keep us updated!

Yeah I wouldn't worry Perla, a few people I know who got pregnant on clomid didn't have the scans and it happened for them.

That's a good sign then Nicki that's something is happening, hopefully they have caught ur eggs! Wish the two week wait went quicker, I feel like this part drags big time! 

Butterflies hope your doing ok on the 100mg and you havnt experienced too many side effects! Do you have a scan booked this cycle?

So hoping it works this month, think DH is really getting his hopes up bless him! Had lots of pains and aches yesterday so it's just a waiting game now!! Xx


----------



## Butterflies123

Hello

Just taken first day of 100mg tablets. Hoping and praying! 

Keeping everything crossed for you lilyrose. When are you due to test?

I have scan booked for next Tuesday xx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Thanks Butterflies! My test date is 25th April which feels like forever away!! Think that's to make sure the injection is out of my system. Last cycle AF showed 2 days before test day so If I'm not pregnant this month I should expect my AF in 2 weeks!

I'm just going to try my hardest to chill out and relax and not over think every little twinge this month! 

Roll on tuesday, hope scan goes well for you Butterflies xx


----------



## JacquiP

Afternoon Ladies,
How are you all doing?
Well I have some good news. I did a first response test yesterday and I am still in shock!
I got a BFP  we are absolutely over the moon but feeling very nervous after having a miscarriage on December. 
I haven't stopped smiling since and cry whenever I remember. We are so blessed to have our gorgeous little boy and now be expecting again. Praying like mad that all goes well with this pregnancy. 
Wishing you all the best, I will still pop on to see how you are all doing. Don't give up hope. Our little boy was conceived while I was on clomid and its happened again for us on round 2 this time. 
Thankyou so much for all your support.
Wishing you all the best. 
Take care, Jacqui xx


----------



## Perla

Hello Jacqui, That is great news... congratulations to you x


----------



## Butterflies123

Oh my goodness JacquiP that is amazing news!  

This gives us all hope. Wishing you a very healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## NickiL

Congratulations JacquiP, fab, fab news. Best Christmas present ever. Hoping you a safe and healthy nine months xxxxx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Ahh JacquiP that's brilliant news, so happy for you!! Congratulations!!! Like butterflies said, it gives us all hope that it does happen! Did you have many symtoms? That's made my day hearing that xx


----------



## JacquiP

Thank you so much! We are so chuffed. I have very sore breasts, have been soooo hormonal and had that nausea feeling when you are hungry but eating doesn't take the feeling away! I haven't gone off things yet like before but I am very early still and I guess every pregnancy is different. Thanks so much for your wishes. I keep crying when I remember. On cloud 9. Hoping you all have good news soon too.xxx


----------



## Kate38

Jacqui that is fantastic news - many congratulation! 
I hope you have a wonderfully smooth pregnancy from here onwards
Xx


----------



## Chelle868

Wonderful news jacqui! Congratulations!  Xxxx


----------



## Chelle868

Hi everyone. I went for my scan this morning to c why nothings happening and why af didnt arrive. He said the 50mcg just wasnt strong enough so hes putting me on 100mcg as of tomorrow.  So round 2 here I come! Have u ladies that are on your 2nd round with 100 instead of 50 noticed that the side effects r worse? I was just wondering if it was double the dose double the side effects?!


----------



## Butterflies123

Hi Chelle, glad you have got some progress. I have just taken my last lots of tablets at 100mg. Haven't noticed increased side effects. I seem to be quite warm at night and have vivid dreams but that's about it! Quite strange!

I am going for scan on Tuesday. Hoping that 100mg has done the trick!  

Xx


----------



## Lilyrose01

That's great new Chelle, fingers crossed the 100mg will work much better! I've only had a few more headaches but that's it really so the 100mg didn't feel much different for me! 

Good luck for Tuesday butterflies, let us know how it goes, bet ur so excited!

Afm - been so busy at work this week it's helped take my mind off the 2ww which is good! Had really bad trapped wind the last couple of days, it's eased off now. Think it may be to do with the injection. Havnt had any signs as of yet so not getting my hopes up xx


----------



## Chelle868

Thanks for your replies! I start my 100mrg today, very exited. Had a brilliant night out with hubbie and our friends last night so im all ready for round 2! 

Fingers crossed for tuesday butterflies, cant wait to hear how u get on.

Trapped wind is awful lilyrose! Its just so uncomfortable isnt it. Cant wait to hear the results of your 2ww.


----------



## Perla

Hello, How is everyone getting on ? 
Lily rose best of luck to you. I have finished my second month of clomid so now am trying for the next couple of weeks.... just keeping my fingers crossed x


----------



## Perla

Chelle thats good you sound very positive... good luck to you x


----------



## NickiL

Hi ladies hope you are all well xx Chelle good luck with the 100mg dose sure it will do the trick, you sound really positive which I'm sure helps. Lily rose can sympathise I was the same after my trigger shot could barely walk with the pain, hope you feel better now. Will testing about the same time as you just a week to go  . Butterflies, good luck for tommorow sure you'll get some good news. Perla, good luck with the trying hope for BFP for you  

AFM- had really strong ovulation pain post trigger, both sides so hoping both my follicles where sent out to meet DH's soilder's lol. Unfortunately all that BMS has left me with a terrible urine infection trying not to have antibiotics but home remedies not working. AF due next Tuesday, had a few cramps and have had some really vivid dreams. But think these are down to infection rather than anything else. Anyway I'll know in a week, feel positive anyway because at least we're taking some action and we've got a great Consultant on our side. 
Lot's of love
Nicki


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hi Nikki, yes we will be testing around the same time, not long to go now eeek!!! I feel a lot more chilled this time round, defo not testing before Thursday next week! I should be due for AF around Monday-Tuesday so my clinic said do it thurs! I really have no idea what the outcome will be but will know soon enough! Still got trapped wind on and off.

How did you get on butterflies? Xxx


----------



## Butterflies123

Hello

Well not good news for me. I have 2 follies but only 6mm each. That is smaller than last time! I have got to go back next week for another scan to see if there is any growth. 

Starting to worry that clomid is not going to solve my problem. I just don't seem to want to ovulate! This is the first time I have felt a bit down about it all...worried about what lies ahead.

Keeping fingers crossed for you lot xxx


----------



## Chelle868

Sorry to hear that butterflies.  Have they told u what your next step is after clomid? Im on my 2nd round n they said if this doesnt work then there gonna put me on metaformin aswell. I always feel like they could give more info!  It would make it much easier if we new what every step was! Xxx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hope your ok butterflies, sorry to hear that! There's still hope they could grow by next week, apparently the slow grower follicles produce the best quality eggs. If clomid doesn't work for you then at least you can rule it out and move on to the next stage. Sending lots of   xxx


----------



## JJG

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining you, I'm on my 3rd Clomid cycle 150mg with an ultra sound on Saturday to check for any follicles.
Grew my first decent sized follicle last cycle, had an OI but AF came naturally which is very unusual for me as she can for a year without making an appearance!

If Clomid doesn't work for you ladies have your doctors said what the next step would be? Mine is keen to do ovarian drilling....but I'm not sure!

Good luck to you all for this cycle  

J x


----------



## Butterflies123

Thanks Chelle and Lilyrose. Yes I am trying to stay positive for growth next week!

They said they would up the dose to 150mg next month but that is as high as they can go. I am not sure what the next step after that would be, going to ask when I go back next week. 

No one has mentioned ovarian drilling....sounds scary!!

Hello JJG and welcome xx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Well try to think positive thoughts for next week butterflies and if no luck you know you will be trying something different next cycle, it may be that 150mg will do the trick! 

Welcome JJG, good luck for Saturday, keep us updated! I havnt had ovarian drilling mentioned, my consultant going to do clomid for 4 cycles and then on to IUI if no luck! Xx


----------



## Chelle868

I had ovarian drilling last year before I started the clomid. It didnt work for me but ive known it work really well for others. One of my friends had it done and got pregnant the following month. It  does sound scary but it isnt. I was only in theatre about 45mins n I was aloud to go home that night. My scars have almost dissappeared now so im impressed!


----------



## NickiL

Sorry to hear that butterflies but it's not over yet, they say that follicles grow 1-2mm a day, but mine grew 7mm and 4mm overnight so they could still get there Hun, good luck xxx
Welcome JJG and good luck for Saturday xx
Not sure where what the next step for us will be after clomid, maybe a couple of IUI's then IVF. Think we'll have to move on to more aggressive treatment earlier as my age is not on my side 36 already!.
Looking at your signatures I'm the granny of this thread ! 

Love
Granny Nic


----------



## Butterflies123

That's good to know Nikki, I'm hoping that they are having a little growth spurt this week!

You are not a granny! I am 30....sounds so much older than 29?! 

We all have plenty of time on out side xx


----------



## NickiL

Ahh thanks butterflies xxxx just sometimes feel like the last one left at the party. Most of my friends have already completed there families and are booking there hubbies in for the snip  . 
Hope those follicles are growing nice and big for you, good luck xxxxxx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Nicki your defo not a granny, u still have lots of time and ur on the right path now. My next door neighbour was 36 when she was having fertility treatment and now has a lovely 2 year old daughter! How are you feeling anyway?? Any symtoms? Xx


----------



## NickiL

Hi lilyrose, thank you Hun xxx. Symptoms wise not many, few cramps and bit of backache, probably more likely to be AF getting ready to start ! But brought pregnancy test anyway just in case! Good news my usual PMT is awol this month so DH pleased! . How about you? Xxxxx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Sound good to me Nicki, not long now, when are you testing? I'm not gonna buy one till weds night coz i know I'll cave and do it, got no will power. Have had the odd twinges here and there but had that last month, prob had them a bit more tho! I have got really sensitive, almost sore to touch nipples, never get that! Only ever got it when was pregnant before but don't wanna get any hopes up, could just be a side effect to the meds. I have also been giving DH a headache bless him, my mood swings are all over the show xx


----------



## NickiL

Going to test Tuesday if I don't crack before then   got no will power either!. Sounds like you're having some really strong signs. I've only ever had really sore nipples when I've been pregnant and go up a cup size straight away, so Hun could be a really good sign , so hard to tell isn't it when symptoms can be similar to AF symptoms. Sending positive vibes your way, keep us posted xxxxx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Thanks Nicky, same to you! Have you cracked and tested yet, lol? I was in boots today and so tempted to buy one but I know without a doubt I'll do it straight away, haha! I'm so tired today, nipples were really sore this morning when I woke up but not do bad now! I want them to hurt more so I have hope to cling on too! I know exactly whet you mean, it's so hard to tell the two apart, I just hope AF stays away! Xx


----------



## Chelle868

Have either of u tested yet lol?! I went for my 12 day scan today n ive got 3 follicles at 14 mm so im quite exited!


----------



## NickiL

Well I have tested this morning............ BFP !!!!!! Can't believe it!, terrified and excited just been ringing the clinic all day to start progesterone but no- one's got back to me yet. Great news Chelle three lovely follicles xxx keep your fingers crossed for me ladies xxxx


----------



## Chelle868

Wow nicki thats fantastic news! How exiting! Congratulations xx


----------



## Ditz78

Hi Ladies

NickiL - Congratulations, i am so thrilled for you    It's great to hear something positive it has helped me a lot today.

AFM -  the  showed her face this morning so that is the end of my Clomid Journey  .  I made it to CD 36 and i let my hopes runaway with me so am completely gutted today.  I suspect my next step will be IVF i will found out next week when i see my consultant (who i didn't find very helpful last appointment)

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Lilyrose01

Nicki congratulations!!!! That's amazing, bet ur so thrilled! So happy for u!

Chelle that sounds so good, looks like 100mg is doing the trick!

Afm - I caved and tested this evening after work, got a bfn on clear blue digi!! Feel completely gutted, really thought we had done it this month! Oh well, once AF shows will be on to round 3 

Lots of Love and luck to everyone else this cycle xx


----------



## NickiL

Thanks so much girls xxxx means so much, infact having a little cry from your good wishes. Ditz- so sorry hope your next appointment is better xxx Lilyrose so sorry Hun  , but maybe it's still too early? X
AFM been lying on the sofa all day madly googling, need to stop!!!! Got loads of twinges and got loads of CM, sorry TMI!. Off to clinic tommorow to get my progesterone prescription.

Wish you all the luck in the world girls, thank you again for your lovely comments.

Love
Nicki


----------



## Butterflies123

Wow fab news Nicki! Well done you! It is so nice to hear some good news. Congratulations xx

Sorry to hear that Lillyrose. Hopefully good news next month xx

I'm having another scan tomorrow so will let you know how I get on....

Xx


----------



## Chelle868

Hope your scan goes ok today butterflies! 

Really sorry to hear that ditz, hope your consultant is a bit more helpful at your next appointment. 

Lilyrose it might still be too early yet? Ive still got my fingerscrossed for u 

Xxx


----------



## Butterflies123

Hello
  Well not good news for me. No follie growth at all! The nurse couldn't understand it as apparently my lining has got very thick (which is a good thing apparently). She decided that I should come back next week to check again. It might be because my cycles are often very long. I haven't had a natural cycle for ages as I have been taking provera every month. She said they will out me up to 150mg next month but if still no joy then I will be back to see the consultant. 
Sounds like good news for you Chelle  

Xx


----------



## JJG

Hi Ladies

Congratulations NickiL that really is wonderful news, gives us all hope x

Butterflies123 sounds like we have similar issues, I very rarely have a natural period and am put on Primolut to start a new cycle. My first few cycles of Clomid at 50mg produced no follicles but since I've started a higher dosage it seems to be doing the trick at 150mg this cycle I have 4 follicles two mature both over 20mm the other two are on the smaller side.

Test date seems to be ages away...do wish it would hurry up! Has anyone else experienced pains? I'm CD16 had ovulation induction on CD12. Feels different to an AF pain, was thinking about seeing my doctor but I don't think my purse can handle the fee for another appointment and ultrasound!

X


----------



## Chelle868

They must think theres a chance they might still grow yet butterflies if there giving u another scan? Fingers crossed they do! 

I havent had a natural period since I was 15! Which to me is insane. I think my body has forgotten how! The consultant never induces a period before clomid so I havent had a period since coming off the pill years ago. I wonder why some dr's induce period before clomid and some dont? 

JJG im on  cd13 n having a lot of twinges and dull ache in the bottom of my back (which is where I used to get my period pains) hope your pains feel better soon.


----------



## Butterflies123

Thanks JJG that gives me hope that a higher dose still might work. 

Not sure why I am having another scan next week. I think it is just so they can check deflnately no follies before I take provera again. 

Chelle that is strange that they have not wanted to induce a bleed. Is it not bad for your body never to have a period?! Your consultant must know what he is doing though so just go with it. 

Good luck to you both this month. I am off on hols next week. I am hoping that some sunshine and relaxation will encourage my follies along!!


----------



## Chelle868

Hope u have a lovely holiday butterflies!  Xxx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Fingers crossed for your scan next week butterflies, it's a really good sign your lining is thick as clomid can cause it to thin sO that's a positive. Have a lovely chilled holiday! 

Been feeling bit down this week :-( AF started an hour after testing on Monday, only lasted 2 - 3 days so was a short one. On day 4 of clomid again and a scan booked next Friday so here's hoping 3rd time lucky! Going hypno-acupunture next week so hopefully that will help keep by anxieties at bay

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Butterflies123

Thanks both, I am really looking forward to a break. 

Sorry to hear that Lilyrose. Yes third time lucky I am sure!

Will let you know the outcome of my scan although not getting my hopes up xx


----------



## Chelle868

I dont like the 2ww its very annoying lol! It always feels so much lonnger than 2 weeks! 

Where are u goin on holiday butterflies? Weve just booked a holiday for september. Just gonna do a week in italy, thought we better not go too far away as i dont know what will be goin on by then fertility wise.

3rd time lucky lilyrose! Fingers crossed for u


----------



## JJG

Hi Ladies

Butterflies123 - Hope you have a lovely holiday and the sun shine does the trick. When I started 100mg Clomid (50mg did nothing for me) I also started accupuncture and I grew my first follicle at 21mm on CD14. So fingers crossed higher strength works for you. 

Chelle868 - How are you feeling? Any symptoms? When is your OTD? Do you think you'll test early?

Lilyose01 - Good luck with this cycle I'm sure the accupuncture will help x

My OTD is Saturday but I'm desperate to test now but really not sure if I should...I had OI 11 days ago so not sure if it'll still be in my system. The joys of the 2ww  

J x


----------



## Butterflies123

Hello

Well scan showed no follie growth so this cycle is abandoned  . I've been told to wait 2 weeks and if no AF then back on provera and next round at 150mg. 

Thanks for the positive comments, I really helps. 

Going to try and forget about everything whilst away on hols...will catch up with you all in a couple of weeks. Good luck!!


----------



## Chelle868

Sorry to hear that butterflies. Get yourself on holiday, relax and have some yummy cocktails then you'll be ready to try again when u get home.

Basically jjg I want to test now lol. By looking at my scan on cd 11 the doc thought I would ovulate either day 13 or 14. Im now on day 20. Last cycle I didnt test til day 35 but I dont think I can wait that long this time! I had loads of symptoms last time (bloated etc) but this time nothing.


----------



## JJG

Good luck on 150mg Butterflies123 I'm sure that and a bit of sunshine will do the trick.

Chelle868 I don't blame you wanting to test now! 2ww is nightmare. I'm CD24 had OI on CD12 so i could of ovulated anytime after that until CD14. My doctor wants me to go in on CD26 for a blood test and recommended not using a home pregnancy test as it would be too early for it too detect...but I obviously like torturing myself and tested yesterday CD23, BFN   hoping it's just too early and will now wait until Saturday.

X


----------



## Chelle868

Yeh I think cd23 will be too early. Ive heard that u should wait til about day 35! Its too long lol! Let me know how your blood test goes xxx


----------



## Chelle868

Have u done another pregnancy test yet jjg? Xx


----------



## JJG

Hiya

Was at the doctors yesterday, bfn again due to an ovarian cyst. Have been given Primolut to start AF. Think I had my hopes a bit high this time after seeing my 4 follicles on CD12.

Will be monitored now to ensure the cyst goes before restarting treatment. DR also said that we'll go back to the Gonal F injections instead of Clomid.

Lots of luck to you ladies x


----------



## Chelle868

Sorry to hear that jjg  ive heard that clomid can give u cysts, very annoying!  Your not on your own with getting your hopes up. I think we all do every month. Rubbish isnt it! Xx


----------



## Chelle868

Well I couldnt wait any longer n took a test. BFN. Boo hoo! Gonna take one again on sat just to make sure but I guess itll be back to the hospital for round 3.


----------



## Lilyrose01

Butterflies hope you had a lovely relaxing holiday and your feeling fresh and prepared for round 3. I'm sure the increased dose will help push them along x

Chelle sorry to hear u got a bfn but hopefully you have just tested too early. Fingers crossed Saturday brings you good news, keep up updated x

JJG sorry to hear that but don't lose hope.I had a fairly big cyst too and lots of little ones just before I started treatment, it was 4.5cm and I was pescribed northisterone which made it go away quickly. Since I have been on metformin 1000mg I have developed no cysts at all. The metformin breaks down the sugars in the ovaries and helps prevent follicles developing into cysts. Hopefully if ur not already on that they will pescribe it which could help. Good luck for the next cycle hun xx

AFM - been trying to keep my mind off it all this cycle, had a lovely acupunture session and will go again soon. Booked today off work and got a nice day out with hubby tomorrow to London so gonna chill and relax. Had 3 mature follies at my scan on Monday and had trigger so currently 3dpo, I think! Just gonna wait and see and go with the flow this month. I can only hope now! If I have no joy this month consultant putting me on letrazole for 3 months before IUI as he said it could be just need a bit more time due to one tube xxx


----------



## Chelle868

Thanks lilyrose.
Hope u have a lovely relaxing time in london. Im going there next month n cant wait! Sounds like youve got a good fertility plan going. My consultant doesnt really tell me whats happening next. Although he did say if this round didnt work then he would put me on metaformin.  Slightly worried about that as ive heard it makes u lose weight and feel sick. Oh the joys of fertility treatment!  Lol


----------



## Perla

Hello everyone, How are you all getting on ? Im on my 3rd month of Clomid now and have an appt at the end of this month with the specialist.
Feeling very fed up.
Dont really have many side effects from clomid except hot sweats in the night.
JJG I have previously had problems with cysts and I am not having any tracking done, I have emailed the fertility nurse off my scans from when I have had cysts to see If they need to keep a closer eye.
This whole process is well..... crap!! xx


----------



## Kate38

Hi there 

I have been very quiet for the past few weeks (I have been reading regularly though) but thought I would give an update as have had a very surreal day. 

Was on 100mg for cycle 2 and my day 12 scan showed very small folicles again. Our doctor said to put the dose up to 150mg for the next cycle. So feeling a bit disheartened we went in holiday for a week, my period arrived a week or so later (I checked with a pregnancy test - BFN) I took the higher dose and went in today for a day 14 scan - she couldn't find any folicles at all - but instead I am pregnant! 

We were all a bit surprised to say the least. I am a bit worried about the bleeding and having taken the clomid (although this seems to happen relatively often based on an Internet trawl) so I don't want to get my hopes up till I have seen a scan with a heartbeat (I had a missed miscarriage previously so am a bit nervous) - but it is a bit exciting at the same time! And suggests the clomid was doing something! 

Anyway - wishing all of us baby luck. And Butterflies I hope your holiday goes well.


----------



## Chelle868

Wow thats brilliant news, I cant imagine how much of a shock that must have been! I bet u cant wait for your next scan to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## Butterflies123

Hello

I am back from holiday. Had a lovely relaxing time. 

Wow that is fab news Kate...i bet you were so shocked. Hope everything is okay when you have the scan - let us know!

Looks like I will be back on the provera soon and then on to round 3. Going to take a pregnancy test at the end of the week just in case but I am not expecting good news. 

Just found out that friends of ours are having a baby. They have only recently started trying and they both drink and smoke heavily. Seems so unfair that it comes so easy to some people and not others.  

Anyway hope everyone is okay....I will update if I have any news! Xx


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hi ladies.. hopy ur all feeling ok.

Katie that's brilliant news, bet your so thrilled! You must have been in complete shock when they told you.  Good luck for the scan hun, keep us updated! I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months xx

Butterlies glad you had a lovely holdiday, now ur all set up and ready for round three with a fresh head! That's if your not pregnant this month of course, fingers crossed you are!

Chelle how you doing hun? Did you test again, any news? 

AFM - Been keeping myself really busy this last week. Not dreading testing next week as much as i usually do as hate seeing those BFN on the stick! I feel better about it as i know that if it doesnt happen this month we have a plan to start the Letrazole next month so hopefully a different med may help, never know. Not had any symtoms, just the odd twinge here and there but thats it! xxxx


----------



## Kate38

Thanks all of you. Butterflies glad your holiday was relaxing. 

My follow-up scan went well and we saw a heartbeat - so feel much more reassured. I am only about 6 weeks so am going back for another scan in a fortnight. I haven't had any more bleeding and the doctor said all looks fine - so now I just keep my fingers crossed for another 6 weeks. 

I wish all of you the best of luck with your tests at the end of this week Butterflies and next week LilyRose - I will check in to see how you are doing and hopefully you won't have to wait much longer 

In case it helps, we have found acupuncture to be quite helpful - over the last few months DH's swimmers went from 10% (15% a few years back) to 45% and I think a combination of vitamins, cutting back alcohol and accupuncture can only have helped. I had it too but think for me it was probably the clomid that made the difference! 

Take care xx


----------



## Butterflies123

That is such good news Kate, I bet you are over the moon! I am sure all will be fine for the rest of your pregnancy. 

I tested this morning, BFN so started the provera today. Hoping it is third round lucky!! Xx


----------



## Chelle868

How is everybody?

I went back to the hospital today and theyve put me on metaformin 3 times a day. Bit worried about what side effects r to come?! To my suprise there allowing me to have 3 more rounds of clomid (I thought this round was my last) so quite exited about it!  Starting next round of clomid in 2 weeks yippee!


----------



## Perla

Hello Chelle, I need to read up on meteorm as think they may be my next step. Whats the most common side effects? 
I have an appt on the 31st so hope I get some suggestions.
What were your blood tests hormone results like on Clomid ?


----------



## Lilyrose01

That's good news Chelle, hopefully the metformin will help the clomid along! Why have you hot to wait for 2 weeks till you start the clomid again? I'm on 1000mg metformin and ive not had any side effects now from it. Only at the very start I felt sick now and then, just make sure u take them with food and ull be fine. Good luck Hun! 

Im due for AF on Thursday but have had back ache all evening so thinking it might show its face early! I'm 13dpo now so gonna wait till fri or sat to test of AF doesn't show. I don't have any symtoms so not getting any hopes up xx


----------



## Chelle868

Ive never had blood tests for clomid perla. They say the side effects r nausea n Gi issues! So far im not feeling too bad. Just a bitsicky.

Lilyrose they said I had to wait a couple of weeks to see if AF arrives but I know it wont coz I never have natural periods. Good luck with testing n hopefully AF wont arrive n u get a BFP!


----------



## Chelle868

Well ladies im not liking this metformin very much! Cant wait for the side effects to go away! Boohoo!


----------



## Lilyrose01

Ah Chelle I feel for you, it's not very nice but you will start to feel better in a week or so once your body has got used to it.

AF showed this morning bang on cue :-( why does this have to be so hard! Taking femera as of tomorrow so here's hoping round 4 is going to be successful! Feel ok just a bit down in the dumps today xx


----------



## Butterflies123

Hello hope everyone is okay? 

I am due to start 150mg tomorrow....great fun for the bank holiday weekend! Hoping the side effects don't increase with the dosage! 

Scan booked for 4th June......hopefully it will be 3rd round lucky!


----------



## Chelle868

Oh sorry to hear that lilyrose.   your bound to feel down in the dumps. I like to have a big cry every month when it doesn't work just to get it out of my system!  Hope yours and butterflies next round are more successful!  Im supposed to be goin on a hen night today but cant coz I feel so sick from the metformin!  So im having a big sulk about it lol.


----------



## Butterflies123

Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly Chelle. How long do you take those tablets for? 

I took my first lot of 150mg today. Felt weird taking 3 tablets all at once.....felt like I was overdosing!! So far so good, no side effects


----------



## jvdb

Hey everyone, I haven't posted in ages   

Its lovely to come back on and see BFP's!!! Congrats you lucky ladies!  Gives me some hope  

I'm on day 3 of my 4th round now, the clinic wouldn't up my dose from 50mg to 100mg as they said I don't need it. I only had 1 mature follie these past 2 months so I decided to up the dose myself. That means after this month I'll only have enough left for one 50mg month   I really hope I've made the right choice and this month I will actually get that bfp


----------



## spudlin

Jvdb, 

I am considering doing that too   

I will be starting round 4 at 100mg next week if I get another BFN on Mon (which I'm sure I will). I will be scanned this time so I thought if my scan was poor then I would ask if I can be increased for my last 2 rounds. Then it will be private IVF for us, so want to give clomid as good a shot as I can


----------



## Chelle868

How r u getting on butterflies?  Im not sure how long I have to take metformin for? He's given me 3 months worth but said when I run out I can just get it off my doc. Im feeling a bit better on it now thank goodness!  Ive got an appointment for a scan on monday  so hopefully starting my 3rd round clomid.

Hi jvdb! Not heard from u in a while hope your ok? What is your next step if the clomid doesnt work? I cant believe your dr didnt up u to 100. There so anoying sometimes arnt they!

Fingers crossed for monday spudlin!


----------



## Butterflies123

I'm okay thanks Chelle. I have scan booked for Tuesday so just got to wait and see if any follies! 

No real side effects on 150mg. Worried what the next step will be if his hasn't worked!

Glad you are feeling a bit better now.  

Will update on Tuesday xxx


----------



## Chelle868

Well ive just been for my scan to start clomid and there was already 3 follicles. So I dont need to take the clomid. Bit confused about the situation really? Im guessing its the metformin thats helped. Ive got to go for another scan on friday to see if there growing so hopefully il be a bit wiser then!


----------



## Butterflies123

Oh that is positive! Perhaps the metamorphic has kick started things? 

I am apprehensive about my scan tomorrow....I know I will be disappointed if there are no follicles so trying not to get my hopes up x


----------



## spudlin

Shock horror BFN for me this morning   so it's technically day 1 today so round 4 starts tomorrow  

I have my 1st follicle tracking scan booked for day 11, so I'm staying positive for that. I have my plan in action if I don't grow any follies, I intend to ask if my dose can be increased  

I figure I've nothing to lose anymore so I'm getting more pushy


----------



## Chelle868

Good luck tomorrow butterflies, let us know how u get on.

Sorry to hear about your BFN spudlin. I think being pushy is the only way!   hope u get sum nice big follies at your scan.


----------



## spudlin

Thanks Chelle


----------



## Butterflies123

Hello

Little update.... I had my scan today (day 12). It showed 3 follicles, all very small though. Not much different to previous scans at lower doses. They want me back in a week to check again but I am not confident for further growth (the nurse didn't seem to be either). 

Then they will be referring me back to the consultant for different treatment / medication as clomid clearly isn't working for me


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hiya, hope everyone's feeling ok and sending lots of positive vibes.

Chelle that's great news you have three follies again, heard lots of positive stories about metformin so it must be work for you too! Good luck for the scan on friday, fingers crossed they grow nice a big!

Butterflies good luck for your scan next week. Hopefully the increased dose will give them a big spurt in growth right near ovulation! If not then hopefully the consultant will let you know what the next step is.

Spudlin sorry to hear its a bfn this month but here's hoping four will be ur time.

Jvdb good to hear ur ok and fingers crossed for round 4. It's such a tough journey but we all will get there in the end! Each month is a step closer.

Afm- had my scan today after trying Femara this month and really good. Got 3 big follicles on my side with the tube 18, 19 & 21mm! Got my injection today so will be busy next couple of nights ;-) my lining is 15.5mm aswell which consultant really pleased about. I'm hopeful this month but not going to get down if it doesn't work as we will be going cyprus for 2 weeks early July if I'm not preggers so got that to look forward to! Xxx


----------



## Butterflies123

That is great news Lillyrose! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Chelle868

Oh wow lilyrose thats brill news! Fingers crossed for BFP!

Its a shame clomid isnt working for u butterflies,  I dont think its gonna work for me either.

Went back to the hospital again for another scan today. My follies havent grown which the dr said is common for someone witth PCOS but he thought I would respond really well to treatment because im slim. Guess he was wrong!  Ive got to go back for another scan on tuesday. He said he wants to keep re-scanning me so he can see whats going on before he makes a decision on what to do next.


----------



## Chelle868

Well I went for my scan this morning and the follicles hadnt grown, he says there being very stubborn! So hes decided that clomid isnt working for me and has moved me on to injectables. So I have to inject myself every morning until tuesday when I have my next scan to see if its working. Im quite exited but not exited to inject myself! Lol


----------



## jvdb

Hey everyone  

Spudlin, so sorry for your bfn, really hope you can up your dose and it helps. I don't get any more scans so don't know if I grew more follies or not. Hope you have lovely follies on your scan  

Butterflies, I've read lots of stories about people ovulating late on clomid and their follies just taking a while to catch up, they grow between 1-2mm a day so hopefully by your next scan they will be nice and big  

Lilyrose, what a fantastic round you had this time! Well done on your lovely follies and womb   really   this will be your month. good luck in your  

Chelle, its good that you are getting different options to try before you find the right one, hope your injections do the trick. When I was injecting for ivf I was panicking about it but its not sore, just a little pinch  

Afm, side effects were crazy this time, woke up in a puddle of sweat every night and had crazy dreams   still have a pudgy belly going on that I can't wait to get rid of. Had my positive opk on sunday so just hoping its worked this time. Dh doesn't want to keep trying on clomid, neither do I   we have lost the intimacy with all this bms and its not nice, its like a chore instead of enjoyable   I think we are just going to have to go private for ivf


----------



## Chelle868

Ive got my fingers crossed for u jvdb! Xxxx


----------



## spudlin

Quick update ladies whilst on lunch break at work  

Had day 11 scan yesterday which showed 1 follie-18mm and good lining so had my trigger shot and got on with the job in hand lol. 

Poor OH doesn't know what's hit him but seems a bit more with me this time, (his work is a bit less stressful at the min which is good too).

Off out with work tonight, but having an early dart as not drinking (due to distance not ttc  ) so we can crack on some more lol.

Wish me luck guys


----------



## Chelle868

Good luck spudlin! Fingers crossed for BFP!


----------



## spudlin

Thanks Chelle,

OH and I almost had a falling out last night as he decided to feed himself a dodgy kebab whilst I was out with work and then felt ill, so no bd for me last night  

In my usual style I got a bit flapped and woke at 4am unable to get it all off my mind. Bless him, he did wake a 6 and was a willing participant   

I really don't want to have to bring it up with him again, cos last time i did he just stressed and then couldn't perform (sorry tmi).


----------



## Chelle868

What a shame! I think we sometimes forget that all this  is really hard on our hubbies too. Just because there not taking the medication doesnt mean that there not goin through everything we r. Its probably harder for them as they never know whats goin on! Lol!


----------



## jvdb

Thanks Chelle, have no symptoms at all this month and my temp chart is saying I haven't even ovulated  

Spudlin, that's why we don't want to continue on with the clomid because he was getting that stressed he couldn't perform either   its a horrible feeling, we (sorry tmi) are usually always looking for an excuse for some   and these months have been awful. He feels bad because he can't, I've cried because on top of needing that to make a baby I've also put on a bit of weight from the ivf and now clomid so somewhere in my head I'm wondering is it partly me too   this whole bloody infertility is a nightmare. Think I'll take a month off and then start it again without him knowing? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## spudlin

Jvdb,

Why can't life be a little simpler. The doctors are so prescriptive, take these pills, make sure you bd on xy and z days!!! I have tried to be less obvious this time, hoping he won't get stressed out and we managed the 1st 2 days after I had my trigger shot. Yesterday should have been an every other day bd, which I think I'm meant to keep up for at least a week!! It didn't happen  

He fell asleep, despite my best efforts, and I lay awake staring at the ceiling thinking I must be the most repulsive woman on the planet  

I went out early to ride my horse, fortunately I managed to not share my bad mood with him, otherwise it may have ended in war there too!! 

I killed a few hours before coming back in just now and asking him outright, 'do you want a baby?!!!' I said I can't do this alone and I'm fed up feeling like some sex starved maniac!!!

He gave me lots of hugs and kisses, but this is not the 1st time we have had this conversation since starting this dreaded journey. Who's have thought life would be so difficult when my GP casually said, 'I'll refer you to a consultant, he'll give you some clomid and all will be ok'!! How daft am I?  

He goes away tomorrow for 2 days so if we don't get on with something tonight, I don't think we'll have a hope in hell.

I am so low at the minute I can't explain it, I am definitely   I'm not sure I can continue carrying this for both of us any more.


----------



## Chelle868

I honestly think clomid makes us totally mental!. When I was on clomid I was moody, cried alot, felt fat and thought my hubbie didnt care. As soon as I stopped clomid I felt totally back to normal! I think clomid messes with our minds! Since I started injectables a week ago I havent had any symptoms yet apart from bloating. Dont give up ladies. Sit your hubbies down and tell them exactly how u feel and if u cant say it face to face wright them a letter or turn the light off and say it in the dark lol! I always feel beter when I talk to my hubbie n always wish id told him things sooner.

Ive got my scan tomorrow to c if my injections r working so im nervous!


----------



## jvdb

Spudlin you sound so much like me, it's awful thinking that I'm going through all these symptoms and the only thing he needs to do is what he wants to do any other time time but bloody can't when we actually really need it. Oh and I've lay staring at the ceiling as well and woke up countless times at night thinking what can I do to make him want me. I know he says it's not me and he really wants to but for some reason the stress of it is stopping him being able to perform, but bloody hell I'm asking for sex not something unpleasant    It also does make me think maybe deep down he doesn't want a baby, but I know that he does more than anything so that's just another way my mind is driving me loopy    we only managed 2 times this month so I know there's no point in hoping so won't be too surprised when my af arrives. Rant over, think we both need big cuddles  

Chelle lots of luck for tomorrow! Let us know how you get on


----------



## spudlin

Jvdb, we had a talk. 

I asked him outright if he actually wanted a baby, he said of course I do. Then I asked if I was unattractive to which he got upset and said of course I do. 

I went back out later to the horse and had a nice surprise when I got home  

Bless him  

I don't think that will be our last 'chat'. Unless a miracle happens and I get a bfp this time


----------



## Littlemissv

Sorry to gatecrash the discussion - hope you dont mind!

Its been interesting reading this - as I actually have had the opposite problem this month.
In that its my oh had to remind me about what days we need to do it and sometime persuade me etc...

I wasnt like that at the beginning - this is gonna sound like I'm a right    BUT - i have got to the stage where I almost need a reason WHY we arent getting PG - so if we dont bd then that can be the reason... Whereas - if we do bd and we dont get pregnant - then well something really is wrong with me....

Like I said - I know this sounds  ... and on a logical level I know we need to bd and i really want this... but my head just screwed with me around the right dates this month!!!

Hopefully next month will be better!! But we also have our date for IVF consultation which has totally scared the living daylights out of me (the sheer number of tests we have to pay for before you even start!!!)

Good Luck ladies!

L x


----------



## jvdb

Spudlin I had a surprise last night too   pity I'm 8dpo but at least it shows he does fancy me still in between this baby making stress time. I think its annoying me more because we have been trying for 7 years and now we finally have the help we need his thingy decides to have a rest   I've decided that I'm going to tell him I'm stopping the clomid and going to start the ball rolling for ivf again and then we can just have some fun while we're waiting   I don't know about you but I feel a lot more relaxed just from talking about it here and knowing we are not the only ones finding it hard, it helps to feel like we're normal. Are you feeling better today then after your talk?  

It sounds silly coming from me after the many years I've tried with 'unexplained fertility' but we only have a 15-25% chance in any given month so its no wonder it can be a struggle. Also the egg only waits there 24hrs to get fertilized so if we don't time it right then we waste another month. Them statistics on top of stress, fear, want, upset and the blame game are probably the main reason why its so hard to get pregnant.  Some women can go and have a 1 night stand and get pregnant, or try for a month and voila, but for us its an everyday struggle and maybe that's why its not easy. We have that much pressure piled on ourselves and our oh's that we can't just relax and say what will be will be. We think of our age and we need to do this asap, or we are constantly counting days. Even when I have a month off I'm still very much aware of what day I'm on. Don't know where im going with this, think I just rambled a bit 

Littlemissv maybe that's whats going on in my dh's head, because he knows my opk is positive then its all on him to produce the goods so if it doesn't work then he thinks its his fault because I'm ovulating? Although I do blame myself I never thought maybe he feels the same. Good luck for next month, and with your upcoming ivf


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello everyone  

I have decided I would like to speak with other ladies who understand how I feel, so I would love to join in on your link!

I stopped bcp 10 months ago to try to conceive and since then have not had a Af. I have had tests done - my hormone levels checked (all normal except progesterone is low due to me not ovulating) scans to show no psco, visable follicles present in overies and the dye test to check for no blockages.

The gyn said he doesn't know why I'm not ovulating so this month I was given my first round of clomid 50mg after provera days 2-6. I'm now on 16cd, 10 days after the last pill and have not had a positive result on opk test to show that I have ovulated.

I had a terrible morning but I have to try to stay positive.  I'm completely obsessed though grr!

X


----------



## Chelle868

This is why these forums are so good because we can just come on here and ramble and get it out of our systems.

Had my scan this morning and my follicles havent grown at all! I have to carry on injecting until my next scan on friday. If nothings happened then hes cancelling this cycle and giving me a higher dose next month. Trying not to get too down about the situation but its hard not to sometimes


----------



## Bluebell84

So hard!! Constant hope and disappointment. I'm sorry to hear your scan didn't go as you hoped Chelle. What would the higher dose be of, clomid? 

It's all very emotionally draining infertility! My DH has finished work early today (I've had the day off which I have spent obsessively googling) so I'm going to try to compose myself a bit before he gets in. I hate it that I've gone from being a fun, carefree person to a teary, obsessive worrier!


----------



## Chelle868

Hi bluebell
Im always obsessively googling aswell! Lol. I think everyone goes through the teary obsessive worrying, your not alone on that one! I did 50mcg clomid then went on to 100mcg clomid. They didnt work for me which is why im on injectables and so far there not working either. My body just likes to be naughty and not do as its told!


----------



## spudlin

Welcome Bluebell,

You are definitely not alone on here hun. We all frantically google. I know I do and I consider myself fairly calm in comparison to some. 

We have highs and lows but we all try our best to keep each other positive


----------



## Bluebell84

Just got another negative opk test.... I took clomid 2-6 and I'm now on day 17cd and still haven't ovulated.

I'm really worried I'm not going. I was so hopeful clomid would help me


----------



## Bluebell84

18cd ... Still negative opk... Depressing


----------



## Chelle868

It does get depressing at times bluebell. Sorry to hear u havent ovulated yet   I dont always trust those opk tests, dont lose hope just yet! 
Got my scan tomorrow to c if my follicles have grown. Nervous isnt the word! Dont think il be sleeping much tonight.


----------



## Bluebell84

Fingers cross they are nice and big  

Let us know how you get on and hopefully you will have good news x


----------



## Chelle868

Went for my scan this morning and my follicles haven't grown :-( but he isnt cancelling the cycle, hes double my dose of injections and re scanning on monday so im quite pleased hes not given up just yet.


----------



## Chelle868

Hows everyone getting on?
I went for my scan this morning and my follicles have finally grown! ive got to inject for 2 more days they go for my Hcg trigger shot on wednesday so im very exited.


----------



## spudlin

Excellent news chelle  

I'm in my 2ww and currently blubbing at long lost families lol. Also had a little weep at corrie earlier. I knew Tina would do the right thing bless her  

Don't get stressy about dtd like I did, just chill and go with the flow


----------



## Bluebell84

Brill news chelle!! Chin up and stay positive xxx

I'm waiting to hear from my doctor to start round 2 of clomid


----------



## jvdb

Hi, on my phone so can't really write much i will be on properly tomorrow. Just wanted to say wooooohooo chelle!!!!


----------



## jvdb

Congrats Chelle I'm so excited for you and glad that your perseverance paid off   nice fun weekend planned for you now  

Spudlin how are you getting on in your 2ww? Hope you haven't went too crazy  

Bluebell don't lose hope, you just might  have missed your surge, as long as you dtd every other day then keep your fingers crossed  

Where is everyone else? Lily rose are you ok?  

Afm, I'm actually going to take a break   I've decided that I have been way too stressed out and just need a while to relax. I'm going to take this month to exercise, lose weight, get my womb back to normal (because clomid can thin it) and then go in the next month to it nice and fresh and fighting fit   I was going to continue to take them and tell dh I wasn't but I really do need a break and just be us for a while. I've just started a new job so I have other things this month to take my mind off it all


----------



## Chelle868

Thank u everyone! Been for my trigger shot today so very exited. They said I should ovulate on friday so we'll be very busy this wkend lol! Then the next 2 weeks will probably go extremely slow n il turn into a crazy person!  

Jvdb - its always good to take a break n get your body back to normal. Sometimes it feels like its taking over our lives abit so taking a step back from it can only be a good thing!

Hopefully round 2 will b your bfp bluebell!

Any news spudlin?


----------



## spudlin

Guys I think the witch may have landed  

Started some spotting yesterday and some light bleeding today. It has gone more brown this evening, so I'm planning to do a hpt tomorrow if it continues heavier. I have a couple of days before I need to start the clomid again. 

Was so hoping it was implantation as I'm only day 24 today  

I will keep you informed, but at the min it's not looking good for me


----------



## NickiL

Ladies I hope you don't mind me posting ? Just wanted to give you an update. Well I was very lucky for clomid to work on my first month. Well today was my 12 week scan, one beautiful acrobatic baby due 27/12/2013. Wishing you all the best ladies xxxxx


----------



## spudlin

AF has landed  

Ding ding round 5!!!


----------



## Chelle868

Sorry to hear that spudlin, lets hope round 5 is the one! !

Good news nicki congratulations


----------



## Littlemissv

Me too Spudlin... Just what I didn't need today...

Gonna do round 8 while we wait to see if we can get NHS funding now MK has changed it's age bracket..



L x


----------



## spudlin

Fingers crossed littlemiss, hope you can get funded. I know I definitely won't


----------



## Bluebell84

Good luck to everyone with your next stages.

I got my day 21 results which have shown I didn't ovulate on my first clomid round.

Next round it's being upped to 100mg ... So I pray I ovulate this time x


----------



## Chelle868

Hows everyone getting on?

Im in the 2ww at the moment. It takes forever!!!!!!


----------



## spudlin

Hello,

I've got my scan on Mon, day 12, hopefully some follies so I can have my injection and dtd  

2ww is horrible, you try not to get anxious but it can't be helped. I will be there with you soon


----------



## Chelle868

Good luck for monday spudlin. 2ww is anoying lol! U shud just get to no straight away! Haha. Oh well only another week to go, AF is due on friday. But hopefully she wont appear!


----------



## Chelle868

Just thought id see how everyone is getting on? Xx


----------



## Bluebell84

I've taken my first 100mg clomid today, round 2! Been feeling a bit less stressed too thank goodness. 

May be due to the sunshine  how is everyone else doing?

X


----------



## spudlin

Hi Chelle,

I haven't had the best week. Following my scan last week, which was amazing (2 mega follies and excellent lining), I encountered a bout of performance anxiety!!! Well OH did  

We only managed to dtd the night of the scan and then 4 days later, so not holding out much hope this month  

It is so difficult cos I don't want to show him I am upset as this will only add to his anxiety.

Tricky times  

Hey ho. Hope you are well.


----------



## Butterflies123

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing okay.

I am now on Gonal F injections as the clomid didn't work for me. I have just done my first injection which wasn't as bad as I thought. Back for a scan on Monday to see if there is any follicle growth. Fingers crossed! 

Good luck to you guys xx


----------



## Chelle868

Thats exiting bluebell! Glad your less stressed. 

Im on my 2nd round of injectables and basically hating every minute. Im especially not liking the little podgy belly that has appeared! Lol. Just hope this round works.


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hiya Girls, i dont know if anyone remembers me ! i was on clomid in Feb with you lot....how did everyone get one?? I cant read 35 pages LOL

xxx


----------



## tam685

hi everyone, been stalking your pages for a while lol... thought id take the plunge and jump in  .... how is everyone getting on now?

spudlin when did you do the injection ? was it on the day of the scan ? 

im currently on cycle 2 ... i have 4 children from previous relationship .. dh has 1... were unexplained fertility at the moment.... well we know dh has slightly low motility but high sperm count..... also like you spudlin my dh sometimes can have problems dtd on demand .... x


----------



## spudlin

Hi tam,

If my follies are big enough on the day of the scan (usually day 11) then they give me the injection then. The last 2 cycles I have had to go back a day or 2 later for my injection to allow the follies to grow a little bit more  

If I'm honest it is the effect on my OH that gets me the most. We can dtd even if we don't feel up for it, but for them I think the pressure is worse as it has a more obvious effect  

I have promised myself that I will not get upset (noticeably) or angry when OH has performance issues as I know he doesn't do it on purpose   

The more I read the more I come to my own conclusions about the best way to approach things. Most literature says that we should aim to have the swimmers there ready and waiting for the egg, so it makes more sense to dtd before my injection day than actually on it or after it. I have been getting AF 2 weeks almost to the day following my injection so I figure I must ovulate pretty quickly following my jab, I'm thinking within 12 hours so bd the night before my injection, I feel, gives me a good shot. 

But hey, who knows. All I do know is that I am refusing to allow all this to take over our lives again cos it was sending us both


----------



## Perla

Hi everyone, 
How are you all getting on ? I am on my 6th month of clomid now I am on 100mg, I had hsg and tubes were fine although it was soooooo painful. I have polysistic ovaries and at the moment noting else, I am not sure what else could be wrong ? Can anyone help? 
Feeling fed up, so many baby announcements and telling a lie to cover up that we are trying all the time.


----------



## Chelle868

Hi perla,
Sorry your fed up! :-(. It gets u down sometimes doesnt it! I have polycystic ovaries too n my tubes are fine. I have tried clomid and then injectables. Neither worked for me so im currently on the waiting list for ivf. I hope this clomid round is successful for you.


----------



## Perla

Hello, 
    Thank you for your reply. So we sound pretty similar. How long did you take Clomid for ? Did your blood tests come back with better hormone level ? I have not been offered anything other than clomid at the moment. What symptoms do you have of pcos? I only have the actual cysts. 
Just finding this all so hard I always had a feeling I would not fall pregnant easily but each month is just crap isnt it. x


----------



## Chelle868

Yeh its rubbish isnt it. I got really down while doing the treatment,  which isnt like me at all. So im quite glad of the break at the moment while waiting for ivf.  I dont ever have periods,  while I was having treatment I only had one period. Ive been really lucky with how quick ive been referred for ivf as I only started my treatment in february.


----------



## Chelle868

Forgot to say, ive done 2 rounds of clomid and didnt ovulate. I did one round of injectables and ovulated but bfn. Then my 2nd round of injectables was cancelled after a week of injecting due to a tennis ball sized cyst. I had a scan 4 weeks later n it had gone so they referred me for ivf.


----------



## Lilyrose01

Hi ladies... Havnt been on here for a really long time but thought I'd have a read up and see how you are all doing. Chelle really good news you have been refered for IVF, now the balls rolling with it the wait should go past fairly quickly. Especially with Xmas in a couple of months you can focus on that to take your mind off the wait, fingers crossed it may be before that!! 

AFM - really need to update my signature, did 6 months of ovulation induction in total with ovitrelle injection and timed intercourse. 3 months clomid and 3 months letrazole (femera), ovulated each time but still bfn :-(. Consultant was a bit baffled why It didn't work. Just a quick note to say I found letrazole so much better than clomid, no side effects really and so much better for lining. My follicles were always around 21-23mm with it aswell.

Next week I should be due AF and doing injectables with IUI privately. I also have an appointment booked with my nhs consultant so that if it doesn't work i will get refered for IVF. Gonna give the IUI my best shot and hope for the best. Fingers crossed ladies! Feel in a much better place now I've had a cycle without any meds. I thinks the meds and the heart ache each month really started taking its toll on me!

Really hope we get our bfps soon. Surely every step we take is a step closer! Xx


----------

